# Origins of SJWism?



## AnotherForumUser (Mar 14, 2019)

It seems to have just come out of nowhere within the past decade, and spread throughout our popular culture like a virus. I honestly couldn't have even imagined something as bizzare as this during childhood.

I also don't even really know what term to describe them with other than "SJW", even though it's incredibly overused and doesn't roll off the tongue well.  

So what's the ground zero for this bullshit, how did it get into our bread and circus, when can we expect it to fade away, and who are the groups collaborating to push this shit into culture and tech (inb4 da jooz)?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 14, 2019)

SA Goon op gone off the rails + some of the goons joined unironically because trolls' remorse
/thread


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Mar 14, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> SA Goon op gone off the rails + some of the goons joined unironically because trolls' remorse
> /thread


What's the long story behind it?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 14, 2019)

AnotherForumUser said:


> What's the long story behind it?


Helldump


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 14, 2019)

Well first we'd have to define what SJWism is. If you're talking about radical feminism, then that's existed for decades now. Look up Andrea Dworkin and Germaine Greer, both were very well-known in the 70s and 80s. People like that have been around for decades, it was just that before the Internet was around it was a lot easier to just ignore them.

I don't like using the word "SJW" anyway, it's a strawman that just associates anyone who has left-wing principles as being unhinged lunatics. It's the right-wing equivalent of how some people on the left will bandy about words like "nazis" and "fascists" for anyone that they just don't like.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 14, 2019)

It's a really useless term outside of a few contexts where it means something fairly specific like tumblrinas or whatever.  Using it outside those contexts just makes people assume you're "alt-right" or something, or they just flat out have never heard the term and wonder why you would hate "justice" itself even though SJWs have nothing to do with justice, are complete sociopaths, and too fat to be warriors.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 14, 2019)

Beautiful Border said:


> Well first we'd have to define what SJWism is. If you're talking about radical feminism, then that's existed for decades now. Look up Andrea Dworkin and Germaine Greer, both were very well-known in the 70s and 80s. People like that have been around for decades, it was just that before the Internet was around it was a lot easier to just ignore them.
> 
> I don't like using the word "SJW" anyway, it's a strawman that just associates anyone who has left-wing principles as being unhinged lunatics. It's the right-wing equivalent of how some people on the left will bandy about words like "nazis" and "fascists" for anyone that they just don't like.


Honestly? I think the key to SJWism, as we understand it, isn't any particular ideological component. After all, we know those can change at the drop of a hat- we've all seen the Colbert clip from when Comey was fired, when he has to give his audience an OrangeManBad.exe patch because they hadn't realized that Comey, who they'd previously despised for ruining Queen Hillary's coronation, had now always been a hero of the #resist-ance. The interesting thing, the thing that makes it tick, is the ideological propagation and enforcement mechanisms.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 14, 2019)

The attitude is pretty old.





This is a skit from 1993.

I was thinking of Married with Children and realized Marcy is a proto-SJW who claims to care about activism but is actually self-serving.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Mar 14, 2019)

It's all Blonald Plumpf's fault. Part of the Deep State Russian operation known as MK ULTRA 2.


----------



## Wallace (Mar 14, 2019)

My guess would be that it has some roots in the Occupy Wall Street movement. Both were a way to express anger at a system that was clearly fucked up, yet power either couldn't or wouldn't do anything about it. Barack Obama's election also contributed, since for a while the media was spinning the Republicans as the party of racist sore losers for daring to defy the Will of the People, because racism was the only possible reason anyone could be opposed to Obama.


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 14, 2019)

John Titor said:


> The attitude is pretty old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus fucking Christ people have been making fun of this shit for decades. Almost 30 fucking years now.

There may actually be some hope...


----------



## Tim Buckley (Mar 14, 2019)

You can notice it has been breeding and growing since many decades ago but it used to be subtle enough to go under everyone's radar and was in camouflage by its association with post-modernism and actual social progress.

This allowed it to take over the on the popular media  perception of "acceptable thought" and went largely unchallenged until it somehow it blew over on spectacular and exaggerated fashion with GamerGate probably because it was the first time it got challenged by the popular public, and then it went into full meltdown, got terminally corrupted beyond salvation, got Trump elected president and the European goverment exposed, got itself brutally exposed to the masses on the internet and now powers and organizations are slowly starting to realise this is not popular anymore and will try to distance themselves from it while the remaining SJW ideologues and main agents consists purely on gigantic tards.

It's kinda sad actually, at least facists and conservatives got their long ass reign of absolutism and dominion while this shit is already starting to rot in pathetic misery, fading out prematurely.


----------



## Spatula (Mar 14, 2019)

I believe the origins can be found in 2009 - 2010. 
I used to use Tumblr back then, to follow art.
Then one day, out of nowhere, gay porn started appearing everywhere. You say something that the porn is distasteful and you get labeled as bigot, homophobe etc. 
You open these profiles and you see the adjectives, pansexual, non binary or whatever. 
Soon in your discover page, you get to see your favorite characters from a show or something have gay sex furiously. 
You can't complain about it because it is evil, and you get bullied off the platform.
It was impossible to avoid it.
So the normal people left, and the people that are now called SJW remained in their echo chamber of acceptance.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 14, 2019)

If you mean tumblrism then it is mostly just scene kid backwash that mixed with leftist politics. If you mean radical leftism then it is really just the assimilation of radical politics into a more acceptable form. Most of these "marxist" or antifa types are just basic progressives who say fuck capitalism and go socialism with capitalism just being an evil bogeyman and socialism being vague nonsense that is usually just "Swedish democratic socialism" or some star trek Kropotkin tier magic making machines anarchy.


----------



## Wallace (Mar 14, 2019)

Just found another article on this subject. It's dense academese, so here's the good points:

There's a greater sense of moral responsibility in the world as we become more aware of suffering. It's easy to find all kinds of injustices. For example, turn on your TV and you see starving children in Africa. All of these things add up to appear insurmountable. Whatever donation I make to a charitable organization, it can never be as much as I could have given. I can never diminish my carbon footprint enough, or give to the poor enough, or support medical research enough, or otherwise do the things that would render me morally blameless.

By identifying yourself as a victim, or victim-by-proxy, you absolve yourself of blame and secure your sense of fundamental moral innocence. With moral responsibility comes inevitable moral guilt. So if you wish to be accounted innocent, you must find a way to make the claim that you cannot be held morally responsible. This is precisely what the status of victimhood accomplishes. When you are a certifiable victim, you are released from moral responsibility, since a victim is someone who is, by definition, not responsible for his condition, but can point to another who is responsible.

But victimhood at its most potent promises not only release from responsibility, but an ability to displace that responsibility onto others. As a victim, one can project onto another person, the victimizer or oppressor, any feelings of guilt he might harbor, and in projecting that guilt lift it from his own shoulders.  And since guilt is infinite, for reasons described above, there can never be atonement. Only those claiming victimhood continuing to demand justice, forever.


----------



## AP 297 (Mar 14, 2019)

Simply put it really has its origin in Identity Politics which came from the New Left.

I am not sure that a lot of people know about the New Left, but at this point I can honestly trace a lot of our current national problems to this really bad idea of a cultural movement. I can honestly say this one single movement has corrupted everything it has touched. I would argue that academia needs to at some point purge this thing or watch as they continue to make the case for why they as an institution should not exist.

Peoples natural revulsion to this thing and its continued string of bad ideas; this has been the source of a lot of the current conservative movement (I would argue at this point it is really anti-leftist not really conservative any longer) and a significant amount of our current social tension.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 14, 2019)

AnotherForumUser said:


> It seems to have just come out of nowhere within the past decade, and spread throughout our popular culture like a virus. I honestly couldn't have even imagined something as bizzare as this during childhood


If I watch comedy from the 90s, like in living color, it has skits that lampoons similar things.

If I watch more propagandistic movies from the 70s, they advocate a similar world view as being more culturally advanced.

If I look at the central ideas and values, it seems to be very much in line with feminist and sociology writing and a logical extension from the presumption that there is an oppressive patriarchy and that all types of behaviour are purely socialised.

Look at what Erin Pizzey went through; she started the world's first women's shelter in the 1971, discovered that battered women often instigated violence themselves and had never had a positive relationship to a male in their life. So she was sure to have good men helping in that shelter to develop those relationships for the first time.

However she was eventually pushed out by bourgeouis feminists and they turned domestic shelters into literal man-hating bunkers.

To be honest, when you write about it as if it is a new thing, I just wonder what the hell you are on about.

Tumblr may be a watering hole, but the real breeding ground are the ideologies and ideas, cooked up in universities and spread in movies and magazines. Just look at scientology; that was just the vision of one man who developed a religion from 1952. See how big it is, now?

Imagine how big it could have been if more people thought to benefit from its fruits.

Tumblr is just one of the places where it reached critical mass and got mixed with autism.


----------



## Ambidextype (Mar 14, 2019)

About 10 years ago is when tumblr and Escapist forum popularised Trans movement. It started to go downhill from there.


----------



## Providence (Mar 15, 2019)

I think it's idealism and egalitarianism taken to the 'rational' conclusion.   

Egalitarianism cannot be found in nature, anywhere. It is a revolt against nature. 
 It is a romantic, heroic ideal. 

It's youthful, it's faith based, it appears magnanimous and wise, superficially.   

What's not to like?  Seems like a great goal.  Right?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> I think it's idealism and egalitarianism taken to the 'rational' conclusion.



Not really, at least re egalitarianism.  Egalitarianism would militate for the destruction of all distinctions or claims of superiority or inferiority of any group (even in the face of evidence for such superiority or inferiority).

SJWism instead inverts traditional power structures and retains all the racism, sexism and other invidious and even outright evil prejudices, but just aims them at their traditional beneficiaries.

So they don't discard the notion that there are superior and inferior racial groups, it's just that now white people are the niggers in that ideology.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Mar 15, 2019)

Marxist university professors is where it comes from. I would imagine it's roots go back to the 1960s


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 15, 2019)

Lack of neurochemicals.


----------



## Comrade (Mar 19, 2019)

Speaking from my personal experience of being sucked into the 'SJW' train and coming out the other side when it all got too crazy...Younger people today are a generation raised on stories of civil rights movements. Throughout our education we've been told again and again 'bigotry bad, accept everyone, look at these evil people from the past' (and I'm not criticising that - It's important to know our history and raise our children to be better than we were). It's given us an urge to fight, to be on 'the right side of history' - No-one wants to be the white person photographed screaming at black kids entering a school, they want to be the person standing in solidarity with them. I don't think this urge itself is a bad thing, but it's very easy to manipulate. Don't feel comfortable with giving a 10 year old puberty blockers? Bigot! You're just like the white people who protested the end of Jim Crow laws! We've been raised to fight, and now we're looking for a cause to latch onto, and not properly evaluating whether it's worth the support. Add in an echo chamber like tumblr and it all gets crazy real fast. 
I was also on tumblr during the whole rise of the Social Justice movement, and I think it's that classic thing of good intentions being distorted. It started off with fairly innocent 'be a decent person' stuff - Don't fetishise gay men, don't stereotype all black people as 'hood' - which I think especially took off with the tumblr demographic for the reasons I mentioned above, and because they were mostly 12-13 year old girls who took a lot of comfort in hearing, for example, they were allowed to be annoyed at the changing ways they were being treated by men as they entered puberty. Even the start of the gender stuff was basically just 'Don't hate someone for suffering from GD, it's not exactly a choice'.  Then tumblr did what tumblr does best and romantised the hell out of these oppressed identities. Add in a splash of post-modernism and all of a sudden you don't need gender dysphoria to be trans anymore and Queer Theory is a thing. 
Obvs this isn't the entire reason, just a small part of the rise, but it's the part I was around to witness.


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 19, 2019)

Wallace said:


> My guess would be that it has some roots in the Occupy Wall Street movement. Both were a way to express anger at a system that was clearly fucked up, yet power either couldn't or wouldn't do anything about it. Barack Obama's election also contributed, since for a while the media was spinning the Republicans as the party of racist sore losers for daring to defy the Will of the People, because racism was the only possible reason anyone could be opposed to Obama.


/Pol/ has been claiming they have been fighting sjwism prior to 2011. So I think it's a meaningless buzzword. Radical activist ideology has its roots in 1960s/1970s post-structural theory with a bump in the 1980s. It's largely a contextual thing and it's influenced by personal bias on the internet more then anything else. If your parents grew up believing in the patriarchy chances are if you are female and comfortably middle class and don't have deeper concerns then so will you.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't think there is one single origin or explanation, but a combination of factors. For once, Social Justice on itself seems to be Christian in origin, but these people aren't Christian.

What happened, I think, it's that in the past five years, many different beliefs converged or, rather, it was a chain reaction:


USA society became more politically correct plus, good economy created overprotective parents whose kids were not ready to face the world alone -->
Leftist Universities always existed, but were given more prominence once these kids became students as they were easy to indoctrinate -->
After the fall of the Soviet Union, Communism needed a make-over. Fidel Castro and Lula da Silva pretty much started a new Commie-summit in which they added a lot of social justice babble into their manifesto -->
Venezuela happened, making people believe Socialism works (for a while, it kinda did) and encourage radical leftists -->
Social media become important to a new generation of people, creating not only mass hysteria but the need to advertise their virtue online as a way to develop a personality.

The reason it all exploded at the end is because the people in charge of our governments aren't stupid. They know that by saying "oh, I'm a feminist!" or "I'm fighting racism!", they can control people and convince them they're good. Canada's economy is doing bad but even people who i consider smart don't mind because their PM fights inequality. If smart people buy this shit, imagine how stupid people react to it.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

The modern social justice movement is drawn from both Postmodernism (via French philosopher writers like Foucault and Derrida), and Marxism.  The Postmodern aspect takes the idea that truth is relative, and turns it up to 11.  But there's a contradiction there.  On one hand they say that there is no absolute truth, but then they behave as though the idea that there is no absolute truth is absolutely true.  Then it sprouted into "YOUR Truth", that is, the "lived experiences" (GOD I HATE that fucking compound BUZZWORD) of a person are all that matter, and the higher your score in the Oppression Olympics, the more weight "Your Truth" carries.  Then came people like bell hooks (who does she think she is, k.d. lang?) and a bunch of others who started Critical Race Theory, where heads I (color) win, tails you (huwhite) lose, where it was formulated that intentions of a person don't matter, only the feelings of an offended person, because the 'lived experience' of a person who is offended by something is 'their truth' and therefore nothing can make it 'untrue'.  Therefore if an offended person Of Color (or any other Oppressed Minority, really) says something is racist, even if there is no earthly reason that it even COULD or SHOULD be, then by god IT IS, because then, at that point, for some reason, their word is absolute truth.  Listen and believe.  Because lord help you, if you TRY to make it 'untrue', you're 'silencing marginalized voices'.

The other thing the Postmodern movement loves to do is surreptitiously and randomly redefine words unilaterally.  For instance, they've attempted to force their redefinition of the word "racism" so that it means more or less the same thing as the term "Institutional Racism".  It's a bait-and-switch definition, because on the one hand they say that everybody (white) is racist because something something structural structures of instutional inequality or whatever so it's not conscious or even deliberate, but on the other hand they treat it as if it were the definition everybody else uses, which is someone who looks down actively on someone of a different race/skin color and deems them inferior, and uses the accusation of "racist" to achieve the effect of shaming the person, even if the person does not hold the beliefs of the dictionary definition of racism.

The Marxist part comes in when they accuse someone of Wrongthink (and racism/insert 'phobia' here), and then they treat it like Mao's little groups of people where people had to confess their capitalist sins or whatever and get shamed by the group, and no matter what, you can't win, it's a total catch-22, off to the gulag you go.  And also they really, really like communism/socialism and censoring ideas they do not like.

Some of the others that contributed heavily to current social justice are Judith Butler (with the whole gender theory thing which she got from that fraud quack Dr. John Money, look him up, he was a monster), and Peggy MacIntosh, author of the concept of "privilege" (particularly huwhite privilege).

So then these people and others got into academia, started making courses like Womens' Studies and placed it in the Humanities (under Sociology), and infected all the resulting classes.  In short, ANY course with "Studies" in the name (Ethnic studies, LGBTLMNOP studies, Gender Studies, African-American Studies) is suspect.  Also vulnerable to corruption are Anthropology, History, Communications, Philosophy, Psychology, Political Science, and even English.  Womens' Studies didn't used to be as "bad" in the 1990s as it is now in the Social Justice (TERFs were more common then and more open, for one thing, and the postmodernism hadn't fully soaked in yet).


----------



## tuscangarder (Mar 22, 2019)

YouTube
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> On one hand they say that there is no absolute truth, but then they behave as though the idea that there is no absolute truth is absolutely true.



And of course they reject the traditional concepts of good and evil, but then everyone who disagrees with them is completely evil.

If there really is no objective truth then why should I listen to these motherfuckers either?


----------



## Reactionary Rhetoric (Mar 22, 2019)

It was Jews.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> And of course they reject the traditional concepts of good and evil, but then everyone who disagrees with them is completely evil.
> 
> If there really is no objective truth then why should I listen to these motherfuckers either?


People need to stand up and call out Postmodern horse shit and deny them their desire to equivocate definitions.  It's like NOPE, not accepting that garbage, I don't care which ivory-tower academic approved the redefinition, please drive through.



> It was teh j00s


Well if it was, they created a monster.  Nothing's more antisemitic than social justice, especially on the Black Power and Palestinian side of things.


----------



## Wallace (Mar 22, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> The Marxist part comes in when they accuse someone of Wrongthink (and racism/insert 'phobia' here), and then they treat it like Mao's little groups of people where people had to confess their capitalist sins or whatever and get shamed by the group, and no matter what, you can't win, it's a total catch-22, off to the gulag you go.  And also they really, really like communism/socialism and censoring ideas they do not like.



I'd call it Marxism by way of a neoliberal meritocracy of 21th century America. Bourgeois society is very competitive, and the concept of privilege is a way of delegitimizing inequality by making it an act of injustice. What you're describing sounds a bit more Orwellian.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Mar 23, 2019)

Marxists realized that people actually liked having a job so they had to think up a new strategy. Their strategy was to call their opposition a bigot, whether racial, sexual, or trans. No one wants to look like a bigot who hates people just because of their race, sex, or chosen gender, so it was proven effective.

Now the attack plan is to find a disproportionality in some certain way to some certain group, claim it, dismiss it as such, then just throw out the person or idea.

For an obvious example, "you can not wear Air Jordans on this sidewalk. I don't care what race you are.". This policy would be considered racist because a minority disproportionately wears those kinds of shoes, therefor this policy is racist, therefor we can throw it out and destroy the life of whoever who brought it up.

EDIT: To add. What if I believe that welfare brings out the worst in people and thus should be abolished? I don't hate minorities I just think welfare brings out the worst of their traits and abolishing it would allow them to integrate with society more easily with less racial tension. Well since "racist" just means "the left disagrees with it and there's a disproportionality concerning race" my policy would be considered racist, I would be considered racist, and my ideas and I would be thrown out.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 23, 2019)

It always comes back to the boomers. 

Read the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Hate speech, feelings and "equity" instead of equality. This is the model for the modern sjw. The magnum opus of Trudeau Sr. that came about due to retarded boomers being proto-sjws and adults being obsessed with keeping Quebec in Canada. 

Never let the boomer go on about the kids because it is they who are the root of the sjw madness. 

Of course, sjw logic was used to oppose communism so the boomers probably got it from their parents. 




Koby_Fish said:


> So then these people and others got into academia, started making courses like Womens' Studies and placed it in the Humanities (under Sociology), and infected all the resulting classes.  In short, ANY course with "Studies" in the name (Ethnic studies, LGBTLMNOP studies, Gender Studies, African-American Studies) is suspect.  Also vulnerable to corruption are Anthropology, History, Communications, Philosophy, Psychology, Political Science, and even English.  Womens' Studies didn't used to be as "bad" in the 1990s as it is now in the Social Justice (TERFs were more common then and more open, for one thing, and the postmodernism hadn't fully soaked in yet).



All those "Studies" are "problematic" because they have an obvious slant. History, philosophy and English do not have it built in and can be a fact-based experiences.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Mar 23, 2019)

The rise of the modern regressive movement I believe is due to the rise of social media and the internet as a whole. The internet made us more connected than ever before allowing anyone to voice their opinions and find others that share the same beliefs creating an echo chamber and cult like behavior.



AnotherForumUser said:


> I also don't even really know what term to describe them with other than "SJW", even though it's incredibly overused and doesn't roll off the tongue well.


that's why I like the term regressive cause a lot of what they are preaching is just  fundamentalism under the guise of being progressive.


> your not with us your with the (nazis) (terrorist)


----------



## Wake me up (Mar 23, 2019)

If you want to get to the bottom of it, you just need to answer one question: who benefits most from outrage culture and having all of us at each other's throats all the time (black lives matter against blue lives matter, occupy wall street against yuppies, pro-life against pro-choice, etc)?

Hint: it's the same people who know that if we're too busy fighting each other, we can't solve the real issues that require everyone to work together for the greater good.

And of course, since shouting at your neighbor is easier than solving complex systemic issues, people will gladly fall for it every single time.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Mar 23, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> It always comes back to the boomers.
> 
> Read the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Hate speech, feelings and "equity" instead of equality. This is the model for the modern sjw. The magnum opus of Trudeau Sr. that came about due to exceptional boomers being proto-sjws and adults being obsessed with keeping Quebec in Canada.
> 
> ...



Yes, History, Philosophy, and English are fact-based.  But when the Intersectional Feminists get a hold of them, they cease to be.   Many Marxist nutjob professors have infected any course they teach with Postmodernist malarkey, even if it really has nothing to do with IngSoc Justice, and fill students' heads with their propaganda while forbidding them to question it.  Even Mathematics.  There's Feminist Geography, which has about as much to do with Geography as tampons have to do with maps.  Feminists in STEM have infected those courses as well, leading to the well-known trolling of academia by some people who got fake research (about rape culture in dog parks for instance) past the peer-review and published as serious papers.  All of academia is now filled with this rot, particularly in the Ivy League and places like Berserkley.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 23, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> Yes, History, Philosophy, and English are fact-based.  But when the Intersectional Feminists get a hold of them, they cease to be.   Many Marxist nutjob professors have infected any course they teach with Postmodernist malarkey, even if it really has nothing to do with IngSoc Justice, with their propaganda.  Even Mathematics.  There's Feminist Geography, which has about as much to do with Geography as tampons have to do with maps.  Feminists in STEM have infected those courses as well, leading to the well-known trolling of academia by some people who got fake research (about rape culture in dog parks for instance) past the peer-review and published as serious papers.  All of academia is now filled with this rot, particularly in the Ivy League and places like Berserkley.



The humanities actually have it better off than STEM because at the end of the day a person in the humanities will be able to find journals that are run professionally or are of a right wing slant. Or they can  just publish their own book and bypass all of that nonsense. 

STEM is run by central bodies that are infested by sjws. Genetics has been basically crippled by sjws.


----------



## Jarolleon (Mar 23, 2019)

If you believe Nietzsche it started with Jesus. A bunch of 19th century idealists then mutated it into egalitarianism, and now we have a bunch of idiots telling everyone to think the right thoughts because thoughts create reality, with the internet enabling them to be far more obnoxious about it than before.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 23, 2019)

Social media + academia + smartphones + elites wanting to keep people divided = SJWism


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 24, 2019)

There's some interesting origins of this SJW movement throughout history.

For instance as far back as I've been taught, feminism (female supremacy) was one of the origin points. Which was a major factor of Rome.

https://heartiste.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/feminism-responsible-for-the-fall-of-rome/ 

Although they refer to them as "Feminist" they actually had a very specific name and a political party but their beliefs and pushes are the same as modern day feminist. Which is not coincidental and predates Marxist/Communist pushes by many years. It's just many people are not aware of this part of history. Sorry I can't remember the exact name of that party.

---

Severe altruism:

This is partially based on Chrisitanity but most of the people pushing this suicidal version of it are neither Christians or cherry picked to come to this idiotic idea.

There's also an aspect to how these children who become SJW's were raised but I'll get to that in a second.

---
Parenting:

Many SJW's were raised in harmful environments:

-Taught egalitarian delusional concepts. (Everyone is the same no matter what.)
-Spoiled/never questioned, treated like a genius or "right" no matter what.
-Parents  were overprotective either removing them from specific "harmful" content, or enforcing a concept of self loathing.
-Possibly new people with racial/sexual grievances and took those friends or acquaintances stories to heart no matter how true or blatantly false. Framing their world view on such claims.
-Bullied, but instead of becoming reflective instead developed a vengeful mentality and a drive to enforce their need for it.
-Was either taught or learned to emotionally manipulate others early on.
-Most dedicated SJW's may even be full blown sociopaths or psychopaths. They never see their views as wrong, and like cultist preform purity tests and spirals. They fake compassion, "fairness." but have the lacking of the most basic understanding of what they mean in a twisted manner. 

---

Social Media:  Forums/etc. Is where many of these people met each other most likely and then formed into these vitriolic groups. I remember back in the 1998 era when I first started viewing forums (and had access to a computer) seeing some early "SJW" types, always manipulating, always testing how far they could push people, and would often create or stage false flags, alt accounts and more to either reinforce their reputation or worse.  It's why I suspect some may be full blown sociopaths/psychopaths some of them are pretty disturbed individuals.

I'd also apply this is why they hate cops so much is because their narrow world view makes them angry that someone enforces rules they don't wish to abide by or believe in. They just use racial injustice excuse as a scapegoat, or to emotionally plead their case to normies.

---

The obvious Marxism is also part of it, as basically explained. I'd also add in Yuri Besmenov mentioned similar classes related to "progressive" classes and more happening with regards to Communist propoganda. So it seems the Russians also have a hand in creating this monster of a group/ideology.

---

Hippie ideology/Hipster mentality/Cultist behavior:

This is where their fondness for unorthodox groups and more comes from . Their defense for groups that make no literal sense, such as Muslims (who are extreme conservatives in a sense yet the SJW's (leftist) ally with them. There have been sects of SJWs housing kids who didn't meet their beliefs and as I recall were shunned and mistreated until they fell back in line. 

---

Muslims and Taqiya/subversion/Treason/Sexual predators/pedophile enablers:

Many subversion based groups have also infiltrated to b shielded by these ignorant fools, or used as a means to expand power. Many politicians fall in line, and we see such as often time in western countries Muslims defy law, or lie about Islam and then the SJW's rush to their defense.  I personally believe Muslims are using them to subvert western nations to take over playing to the SJW's good graces until they can 
vastly out populate the normal citizens.  Which so far is showing to be mainly true by their actions and birth rates since entering the west.

Whatever other groups hate the West and want it to fall are protected or ignored by the SJWs: La Raza, The Mexican Resistance, Islam, etc. These groups also jumped into the group somewhere along the line to expand their power.

The other quaint thing is it seems pedophiles form the 90's have been using SJW's for their own means. It would also explain there want for a an open border to make sex trafficking easier, the colleges a few years back rethinking questioning pedophilia : 

https://theothermccain.com/about/2002-harmful-to-minors/ 

https://dailycaller.com/2011/08/15/conference-aims-to-normalize-pedophilia/  In case people think I'm making this up.

---

Now, the thing on subversion is I believe it's one of the main origins, as you can see up until recently there were no signs of SJws to some major degree, the next thing we know they have control of most of  our tech industry, corporations, politicians, it smells like to me this was planned years in advance.  Especially the accelerated growth that they keep appearing with.

--

Race baiters/Supremacist/:

It seems many origins of the intersectional playbook come from supremacist (See the feminism in Rome concept) and even race baiters like Rev. Al Sharpton. Part of the extreme acceptance of such insanity could be a pendulum shift from America's and other Western culture's dark history,  and I'd argue a lack of historical context for SJW's would explain their misguided views on history and more.

------------

Hollywood:

Hollywood in it's aging representation has always housed degenerates, nut cases,  people who professionally act as normal human beings. Subversion during McCarthy era found there was subversion in Hollywood, which could also tie into where the propoganda started. (Celebrities are heavily influental which would lead to corporations/major leads to being influenced and more)

It could also explain where the "progressive" mind sets developed or the origin of SJW's influence and power on society.

---

In sum, SJW's seem to be a hybrid of multiple ideologies (religious, philosophical, and ideological), subverters who have jumped aboard the bandwagon and severe ties to such times and places as Ancient Rome,  Soviet Russia, and more.  (Marxism for instance) It's hard to place all origins of every aspect of the "SJWism" / "SJW cult" but there are some obvious ones and some not so well known.


----------



## Wallace (Mar 24, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned emotional reasoning yet? Seems like a major contributing factor. I think a lot of SJWs have experience being bullied and suffering from social anxiety. It's not such a big leap from "I _feel_ harmed" to "I _am being_ harmed", especially when Internet points are at stake.


----------



## Chexxchunk (Mar 24, 2019)

Certain people just have to follow around certain other people and somehow force them to be their parents. Forever.
It would be pitiable if it wasn't so damned annoying.
Remember: if you're "not allowed" to criticize someone, it's because they're hopelessly dependent on you.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 24, 2019)

Wallace said:


> Has anyone mentioned emotional reasoning yet? Seems like a major contributing factor. I think a lot of SJWs have experience being bullied and suffering from social anxiety. It's not such a big leap from "I _feel_ harmed" to "I _am being_ harmed", especially when Internet points are at stake.



I think this mindset existed before Sjws through the "moral majority" right who hated comics, commies and drugs. The following generations rebelled against the moral majority but kept their rational.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Mar 24, 2019)

The funny thing about the Marxist aspect is it grew out of the Class Struggle part of Marxist Dialectic.  Someone decided to expand Class Struggle and the Oppression Narrative to include Gender, Race, and then eventually sexuality and all the other markers of the Oppressed Minorities in what eventually evolved into Intersectionality.

The problem here is, like with the Postmodernists, Marxists also love to redefine words willy-nilly, so of course their definition of "Oppression" is not the word we know from the dictionary, as they do not know what actual oppression is as evidenced by what they consider to be "oppression".  Someone's own bad feelings from being offended, for example, are treated with the same seriousness as Jim Crow laws (you know, ACTUAL oppression), for instance.  So anyone who has engaged in the neologism of "Microaggression" (where anything a person says can be interpreted as racist even if realistically there's no relation between the thing said and actual racism and it's all in the IngSoc Justice Oppressed Minority's autistic interpretation of the Microaggressor's words) is literally oppressing the minorities (by accident but still) and this makes kids not want to go to university or stay in their job or whatever.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 25, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> The funny thing about the Marxist aspect is it grew out of the Class Struggle part of Marxist Dialectic. Someone decided to expand Class Struggle and the Oppression Narrative to include Gender, Race, and then eventually sexuality and all the other markers of the Oppressed Minorities in what eventually evolved into Intersectionality.



They may like to throw around jargon like this but at its base it's just fuck-you-dadism taken into middle age and it's pathetic.


----------



## L'Homme de la Lune (Mar 26, 2019)

Desire for "Social Justice" more actively showed up with:
The French Revolution, which gave political influence to the Jacobins (proto-communists); which then led to the rise of Marxism by (((Karl Marx))), who paved the way to (((Sigmund Freud))) —who would assert that a "conservative minded" individual, given we are talking about a _goy, _is filled with pathologies— which then gave birth to the Critical Theory coterie of the Insitute of Social Research in Frankfurt in the 1920s —with members such as (((Adorno))), (((Marcuse))), (((Horkeimer))) and (((Fromm)))— whom emigrated to the USA in the 30s for obvious reasons;
Adorno co-wrote _The Authoritarian Personality_ which had a tremendous inflence on social science;
Marcuse taught at Columbia, Harvard, Brandeis University and University of California San Diego;
Fromm taught at Michigan State University, New York University and at the National Autonomus of Mexico. He also co-founded the William Alanson White Institute of Psychiatry, Psychoanalysis, and Psychology.
Then with the 60s-70s counter-culture era, sexual liberation, neoliberalism, obsession over "freedom": we are left with a decaying, putrid carcass of Western civilization.

TL;DR: _Jews_ _being_ _jews._


----------



## cecograph (Mar 26, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> Even Mathematics.


There are entire mathematics departments that have been taken over by SJWs. At my university, they refuse to accept binary truth, won't accept the principle of excluded middle, and teach that all of mathematics is just a construction.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 27, 2019)

L'Homme de la Lune said:


> TL;DR: _Jews_ _being_ _jews._


Well, I guess you can't spells Jews without S-J-W


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Apr 9, 2019)

@ Thread title. I would also like to know.

But, I don't think this is something that is that old. I mean, yes you can find "progressive" ideals if you go far back. Socialism isn't anything new and neither is radical feminism. But there is something, relatively recent that started this culture war. We didn't have these fights, not to this level at least.  We weren't fighting about pronouns 8-10 years ago, were we?

All I am saying is that, yes the spark was always there. But something started the fire.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 9, 2019)

AnotherForumUser said:


> I also don't even really know what term to describe them with other than "SJW", even though it's incredibly overused and doesn't roll off the tongue well.


Where did that term even come from originally? When it was fresh I figured it was a reference to God Warrior but that was a total guess.


----------



## KeeweeFirms (Apr 9, 2019)

I think we had a very socially progressive president for two terms, during which minorities felt empowered for probably the first time ever in this country.  I think society has a tendency to try and achieve equilibrium, and I think the alt-right movement was reactionary due to the perceived loss of superiority of its membership demographic.  I think it was an overreaction though, and as a result, the SJW movement popped up.

I disliked a number of things Obama did (how the Snowden issue was handled, surveillance policy, excessive use of executive order, etc) however my view of his presidency is largely a positive one. There is no denying that his election to office set much of the modern era of social juxtaposition into motion, and I think even he is aware of that and has made comments about his fears of such an era in his memoirs.  Causing that conflict in and of itself may outweigh any good he did, and I'm not sure how history will regard him.


----------



## Positron (Apr 9, 2019)

cecograph said:


> ...won't accept the principle of excluded middle (in Mathematics), and teach that all of mathematics is just a construction.


You joke, but this is a fringe position in the Philiosophy in Mathematics called Constructivism, that rejects the principle of excluded middle or _reductio ad absurdum_.


----------



## Logic (Apr 10, 2019)

I used to subscribe to the idea that the whole SJW movement was primarily due to student's being indoctrinated by radical left professors, but I started to have my doubts about that after having taken some courses relating to social justice and seeing how our texts outright stated that activism through rhetoric did jack shit to make change and was at most effective as an emotional outlet. It seems plausible to say that it was due to indoctrination and I won't deny that it happens, but how often does it actually happen?

Imo I think its more to do with academics spreading progressive ideas or at least information that would inspire progressive mindsets. Now say that information is injected into a community like tumblr right? We're talking a community where people likely don't have an adequate higher education and are not aware of the importance of asking questions, evidence based practice, or even fucking peer-review. What eventually results is just people making up shit and spreading false ideas that just about anyone in that community will eat up.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 10, 2019)

Logic said:


> Imo I think its more to do with academics spreading progressive ideas or at least information that would inspire progressive mindsets. Now say that information is injected into a community like tumblr right? We're talking a community where people likely don't have an adequate higher education and are not aware of the importance of asking questions, evidence based practice, or even fucking peer-review. What eventually results is just people making up shit and spreading false ideas that just about anyone in that community will eat up.



I seriously blame postmodernism and Michel Foucault in particular, although I still retain a certain fondness for his ability at trolling.  Seriously, much of what he said was deliberate bullshit.  I think he'd be as horrified as we are to see what's been done with it, even though he was a degenerate bondage fetishist who spread AIDS before he died.  
I was first aware of postmodernism being considered an actual menace because an academic I knew (tenured), on the left, considered it a horrible cancer that was destroying society.  This was in the early '0s, and I thought this dude (seriously a complete liberal academic stereotype in every respect) was just being paranoid.  Despite being tenured, he felt he couldn't express these views without risking his career, and at the time, I thought this guy was just insane.  After all, leftists wouldn't do this, right?  HA!

He was definitely prescient, though.  This SJW cult has completely taken over.

The siren song of postmodernism must be rejected or humanity will die.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 10, 2019)

The Frankfurt School was disbanded in 1953 but continues as a global network. Its main targets are the Judaeo-Christian legacy of civilization, the individual nation state, and “family” as the basis of society. It drew up an 11-point list of principal recommendations: 

The creation of racism offences.
Continual change to create confusion.
The teaching of sex and homosexuality to children.
The undermining of schools’ and teachers’ authority.
Huge immigration to destroy identity.
The promotion of excessive drinking.
Emptying of churches.
An unreliable legal system with bias against victims of crime.
Dependency on the state or state benefits.
Control and dumbing down of media.
Encouraging the breakdown of the family.









						We are all still children of the Frankfurt School
					

Re: “The annihilation of Western civilisation”, May 22.




					www.nationmultimedia.com
				




^^^ SJWism indoctrination is in the education system under the guise of "inclusiveness."  It appears to have rolled out on a global basis at that. Look around the globe...the timing is too consistent to be "accidental."


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 10, 2019)

the roots are many, they are like 'shroom toxins, accumulate until you suddenly croak.

1. Yes, SJW-ism is old. Just watch James Bond movies in succession. It goes from secretary ass grabbing to Q being a woman and money penny going all independent and sheeeit. (90s)

2. Number of idiots in high offices reaching critical level, probably thanks to boomers. First we had Clinton getting bjs, then c-student starting a bunch of fucking wars, then a  dude who was really good at reading a teleprompter. Add to that all the quota and affirmative action hires. Now we got felons, bar tenders and immigration cheats in congress and not two shits are given. Literally, it's a fucking circus in Senate:

3. Good times breed weak man. There is no will to resist madness. People would not openly stand up to a fat ugly wookie being called beautiful. 

4. Logic is replaced with feels. Call it male vs female way of thinking, but increasignly we debate not on logic but feels.


----------



## Logic (Apr 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He was definitely prescient, though.  This SJW cult has completely taken over.
> 
> The siren song of postmodernism must be rejected or humanity will die.



Fascinating. I feel somewhat confident that the SJW "culture" won't maintain its hold for very long. People who practice it really don't care for such concepts such as the human will or patience. You can only repress an individual so much until they either break or are pushed to the point of being uncontrollable.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 10, 2019)

SJW => Feelings = Facts  and words are violence if they "offend" 
Nothing to reason with.


----------



## Spatula (Apr 10, 2019)

These past couple of years we have been witnesses of the tumblrization of twitter. Unlike tumblr where people who were sick of the PC shit and just left, on twitter most people were there before the SJW leaked into twitter. So they didn't want to leave willingly, and now we see twitter putting a lot of effort to censor them. 
Twitter is being molded into an echo chamber.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 11, 2019)

That same phenomenon is occurring across multiple media, Reddit is no different.  Disqus, you name it. You either are drinking the KoolAid or banned. And it is done covertly.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Apr 12, 2019)

I've heard a lot of theories, specially from the right, blaming "postmodernism," "marxism" and "the fankfurt school". But I've yet to see some evidence this is the case.

(EDIT:Nevermind, I just discovered this guy isn't that trustable in the first place.)

I honestly doubt those people asking to be called "xe and xir" even know what the "frankfur school" or "post modernism" is.  Though maybe some college professors are.

I bet most of them are just confused kids that are following a trend. Just like being emo or goth was a fashion some years ago.

I'm open to being wrong. But, honestly, the "post modernism" explanation doesn't seem to make much sense.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 12, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> I've heard a lot of theories, specially from the right, blaming "postmodernism," "marxism" and "the fankfurt school". *But I've yet to see some evidence this is the case.*


You would have to be blind not to see it.  In fairness though, most are. It's been a gradual process. While you are the frogs in the boiling pot of water, you won't notice the temperature rising till you need to leap. But then, you will land in the fire.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Apr 12, 2019)

Kalishnakov said:


> You would have to be blind not to see it. In fairness though, most are. It's been a gradual process. While you are the frogs in the boiling pot of water, you won't notice the temperature rising till you need to leap. But then, you will land in the fire.




I am not denying it's possible. I am not hard stuck against the idea. But I would like to see some evidence. The left considers this a "conspiracy theory", and the make some good points (like it being a  nazi Germany antisemite propaganda). Please don't confuse "I want to see evidence" with "I agree with people denying it". *I do see the effects of SJWism. I don't see any evidence this was was caused by "the frankfurt school".*






						Cultural Marxism - RationalWiki
					






					rationalwiki.org
				




And it's also under "conspiracy theory" in wikipedia.









						Frankfurt School - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





If this has been proven wrong, I would like to see it. To me, it seems unlikely that a teen that wants to be called xe/xir even knows what the frankfurt school is.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 12, 2019)

Understand your meaning, however that is the point. You are not supposed to see it for what it is, if people did, it wouldn't be effective.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Apr 12, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> If this has been proven wrong, I would like to see it. To me, it seems unlikely that a teen that wants to be called xe/xir even knows what the frankfurt school is.



Wiki is not the most credible on what it calls a conspiracy theory by any measure, and I would add, that's not what the "conspiracy" means. When people say Frankfurt school of Communism led to this, what they mean is the Frankfurt school talked about invading education systems (as professors/educators) and influencing children. The children themselves don't have to know anything about Frankfurt other than what the communist educators would influence them with via education.

Considering Yuri Besmenov talked about this kind of stuff who was a wistleblower about it in great detail gives it quite a bit of credence.

In regards to Marxism, it's aspects of Marxism that has been attributed to SJW thinking. There has to be an oppressed class and an oppressor. In a very coincidental similar vain.

In regards to post modernism I think that's the whole point is how SJW's care more about their own subjective anecdotal story which post modernism brings into question (objective truth/etc.) and more.

The big mistake in this concept is thinking "Frankfurt school of Communism= The children came from there." That's not what is being said or applied. Context greatly matters when talking about these subjects.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Apr 12, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> The big mistake in this concept is thinking "Frankfurt school of Communism= The children came from there." That's not what is being said or applied. Context greatly matters when talking about these subjects.



Well, as I said earlier in my first post, I don’t doubt that SJW ideals are older than the internet or that there is/was a Frankfurt school.  Young university students have been promoting left ideals since before anyone on this site was born. Remember the hippies?

However,  my question is, what are the origins of *the current SJW movement*. What convinced young kids and tumblr to suddenly care about pronouns and genders so much? That I would like to know. I mean being an emo or a goth was more in fashion among kids in the 90’s or even 10 years ago than worrying about “fat shaming” or “mansplaining” and having your pronouns in your profile on twitter.

What caused this sudden change?


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Apr 12, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> Well, like  I said earlier in my first post, I don’t doubt that SJW ideals are older than the internet or that there is/was a Frankfurt school.  Young univeristy students have been promoting left ideals since before anyone on this site was born. Remember the hippies?
> 
> However,  my question is, what are the origins of *the current SJW movement*. What convinced young kids and tumblr to suddenly care about pronouns and genders so much? That I would like to know. I mean being an emo or a goth was more in fashion among kids in the 90’s or even 10 years ago than worrying about “fat shaming” or “mansplaining” and having your pronouns in your profile on twitter.
> 
> What caused this sudden change?


Well, yes, which is why people are bringing up the likes of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3qkf3bajd4&t=1087s  who was a whistle blower who warned us of communist influences in our schools. Literal parallels to what's happening today.

Some of these ideas existed before the likes of the Frankfurt school, but keep in mind most were laughed and mocked, until mysteriously professors and teachers began espousing pro-communist/Marxist, dog crap and preaching it in their classes and to their students. When you talk to many ex-SJW's (those who were lucky to break out of the mind grip) many talk about how their teachers and professors (college students) put them on this path. In a society where most parental figures don't have time for their children or aren't good parents (which is becoming more frequent in society) we see most children finding a parental figure within their teachers/professors, which is where the influence comes from.

If the teachers themselves are influenced by either the propaganda or were communist infiltrators themselves, and they are teaching the new age generation, then by proxy, Frankfurt has led to the rise of the modern SJW movement in some aspects. It's not all aspects of course, but it's a fraction is all I mean. The rest seems to be a mix-mash of post mondernism by what the teaching of it entails (questioning of objective reality), Marxism (Oppressors/Oppressed; Victimhood currency/guilt trips) and more.

Edit: I don't remember if it's this specific Yuri video or the 2-3 hour one. Yuri himself brought up gender studies being one of the classes that would likely arise due to the communist infiltration and since infiltration normally takes generations to instill the manipulation/influence... Well that explains why today's children have this obsession with gender pronouns, and all this other insane crap they believe.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 14, 2019)

I do believe there is some credence to the "Frankfurt School" as a concept, but I think the school itself is shrouded in a lot of conspiracy bullshit nonsense, usually tied in with batshit conspiracies about the Jews. 

However, I do think the actual Frankfurt School may provided the template for the Soviet Union's goal of spreading communism to the developed Western world (and pro-Western allied countries like Japan and South Korea).

With the so-called "Third World", poverty and economic mis-development and underdevelopment helped get the uneducated peasantry on the side of Communism and you could win the masses over with blatant and simplistic but memorable propaganda. 

Unlike the 2010's Left, the old Soviet and Maoist Left actually could meme and a lot of their propaganda were basically pre-Internet memes in terms of how they functioned.

The legendary Web 1.0 lolcow Jack Chick was actually inspired by this blatant and memetic communist propaganda. 

Chick Tracts were basically a conservative Christian equivalent to similar comic tracts in Maoist China used to indoctrinate the rural peasantry, many of whom were barely literate.

Yuri Bezemenov, a former KGB agent and whistle-blower who defected to the United States, basically confirmed that there were massive operations during the 1950's, 1960's, and 1970's to infiltrate American colleges and universities and use the education system to spread communism, and even after the Soviet Union collapsed and the KGB was no more, the damage was done as the next wave of college professors were unknowingly indoctrinated and continued to spread the word to the current generation.

The Antifa movement as we know it originally started as a similar KGB psychological operation to infiltrate the labor movement in Europe (where labor unions were stronger and more ingrained into the culture than in America) 

Meanwhile the American Antifa movement was the foul afterbirth of the punk subculture of the late 1970's and early 1980's, and were mostly just a mix of SHARP's and whiny punk rockers LARP'ing as European Antifa terrorists before 2016. The only Antifa incidents to get media attention outside the punk subculture before 2016 were the 1999 Seattle protest riots, and a few isolated incidents during Occupy Wall Street in 2011 and 2012 in cities where Antifa and the punk subculture already had a presence

Throughout the 1990's and 2000's, Antifa was largely an obscure fringe movement confined to extremely liberal coastal cities, mainly on the West Coast (although there were a few Antifa gangs in Boston, NYC, and Chicago as well) and in all honesty, Antifa would have never become a large movement in America were it not for the 2016 Election and the preexisting conditions of Millennial SJW culture.

So, the college leftists and Antifa are largely a byproduct of KGB espionage and psychological operations that managed to outlive the Soviet Union's collapse. 

But that doesn't explain the greater mass generational cultural shift and the domination of technology and media by these whiny dangerhair hipsters, at least not fully.

Honestly, I blame the Religious Right and their prominence in American politics during the last two decades of the 20th Century and the first few years of the 2000's decade. These guys were the moral authoritarians of their time, but have largely been supplanted by the SJW's as the new moral guardians, at least on the national level. 

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.

The Republican Party in particular was dominated by the Moral Majority during this time, and the fundamentalists were also a major voice in the culture of the Southern states, Appalachia, and the rural Midwest.

During the 1980's and early 1990's, you had the Satanic Panic, which originated in the Evangelical movement of the late 1970's and early 1980's, but was for a long while, a bipartisan effort between the Right and the Left, mainly due to misinformation like the book "Michelle Remembers" combined with actual facts such groundbreaking studies that showed how utterly damaging sexual abuse was to minors, and all of this was right after the mass counter-culture movements of the 1960's and 1970's and the end of the Sexual Revolution, and was concurrent with the AIDS epidemic that cast a very dark shadow over the "free love" era of the 1970's (especially in regards to the gay community) 

So naturally, you had a unified front with the televangelists on the right and people like Tipper Gore and Joe Lieberman on the left, and with it came mass hysteria over largely innocuous things popular with the youth of the time like Dungeons & Dragons, Heavy Metal music, and Halloween celebrations (which resulted in the inevitable bans and censorship).

By the early 90's, the Satanic Panic died down as a national phenomenon as the Religious Right and the liberals stopped working together, especially after the controversies over the West Memphis Three. 

However, in traditionally conservative areas such as the Bible Belt states, the Satanic Panic endured for most of the 1990's, still targeting Halloween, rock music, and RPG's (only now it was Vampire: The Masquerade instead of D&D) but also adding video games, cartoons, and Harry Potter books to the list. 

The Left did work together with the Religious Right in their crusade against violent video games once more in the late 1990's and early 2000's after Columbine.

This kept going in the Bible Belt until 2001, with 9/11 being such a massive shock to our collective cultural conscience that even the most hardcore fundies stopped worrying about hypothetical Satanists and witches as the very real threat of Islamic terrorism became the new source of fear and panic.

Most Millennials were born between the mid-1980's and the mid-to-late 1990's, which means that for most of their childhood, the moral guardians who were ruining their fun and cramping their style were mostly hardline religious conservatives, especially if you lived in the South or the rural Midwest. 

Combine this with many Millennials entering their tween and teen years during the rather conservative Bush years that gave us two failed military quagmires, the creation of the modern surveillance state via bills such as the Patriot Act, and ended with the Great Recession, and you had a generation that felt alienated by what they perceived as traditional values.

Ironically, in their determination to rebel against the old moral guardians of their childhood and adolescence, the SJW's ended up becoming the new moral guardians and were far worse and far more effective in every way than the Religious Right could have ever hoped to be, the only real difference was that the old moral guardians were.

The Frankfurt School/KGB gay ops in our colleges and media only added fuel to the fire and simply gave the SJW's an edge that the Religious Right never had. They could shout "Fuck you, Dad!" on an unprecedented scale, especially with the rise of social media.

The Moral Majority accidentally caused a cultural pandemic. The only thing that the post-modernists, the so-called "Frankfurt School",  and the college Marxists did was drive the monkey to the airport.

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.

*TL;DR*=I honestly blame the Religious Right for the rise of SJW's in American culture more than anyone else


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Chick Tracts were basically a conservative Christian equivalent to similar comic tracts in Maoist China used to indoctrinate the rural peasantry, many of whom were barely literate.



They're almost exactly the size and format of Tijuana Bibles, a form of pornographic comic popular in Mexico.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> They're almost exactly the size and format of Tijuana Bibles, a form of pornographic comic popular in Mexico.



True, the eight-page flip-book format was lifted directly from Tijuana Bibles (as they were popular in America during the 1930's and 1940's) but the idea of using comic tracts to push a political agenda came from Maoists using a similar form of comic tracts, which Chick heard about from missionaries fleeing China in the early 1950's following the communist takeover


----------



## A Logging Company (Apr 17, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> If you mean tumblrism then it is mostly just scene kid backwash that mixed with leftist politics. If you mean radical leftism then it is really just the assimilation of radical politics into a more acceptable form.


Now that I think about it, a lot of the aesthetic SJWs have or favor remind me of mid 00's Myspace scene kids. The hair dye, bright and tacky color schemes, the favoring of androgyny and bi/pansexualism, the "YAY SO CUTE AND QUIRKY! UNICORNS! OMG PIXEL RAINBOW ART!!." Really just subtract the emo vibe and add in left wing politics in its place.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Apr 17, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Unlike the 2010's Left, the old Soviet and Maoist Left actually could meme and a lot of their propaganda were basically pre-Internet memes in terms of how they functioned.



I have to agree, I think it's the reason most people refer to these "low level" foot soldiers as the often termed useful idiots.



> Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.



I don't know, to me it seems the new boss is the old boss but on 'roids or crack.



*



			TL;DR
		
Click to expand...

*


> =I honestly blame the Religious Right for the rise of SJW's in American culture more than anyone else



Sadly, it really does seem it led to at least a large portion of it due to pendulum swings or the "extreme evangelical right" --->Counter Extreme left. (Would explain the Harry Potter obsession [Book burnings carried out by evangelicals], and a few other quirks of the groups of SJWs) It just so happened the Communist teachings, and the other variables created the perfect storm leading to what's happening and how this group has formed as a whole. Now the question is when a counter-extreme of this current left will appear.

Excellent post

I'd also add, it seems some of their beliefs are also based on old contradictory teacher principles as humerus as it may sound. Take the old "Life isn't fair" Principle. As an easy instance, the problem is life isn't fair and yet the teachers when distributing punishments for individuals would often punish the entire class for what certain students did thus countering the whole "life isn't fair." When they the teachers themselves are then giving equal punishment (a "fair" punishment) of sorts. Though then again, I wouldn't be surprised if that's part of what came from Communist influences within schol districts...  (Shared punishment sounds like something they would push, and reminds me heavily of North Korea's prisons)

Odd coincidence if it wasn't or isn't related to such influences.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 17, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I do believe there is some credence to the "Frankfurt School" as a concept, but I think the school itself is shrouded in a lot of conspiracy bullshit nonsense, usually tied in with batshit conspiracies about the Jews.
> 
> However, I do think the actual Frankfurt School may provided the template for the Soviet Union's goal of spreading communism to the developed Western world (and pro-Western allied countries like Japan and South Korea).
> 
> ...


What ye wrote sounds exactly like this: 




made by Ben "Zyklon Ben" Garrison, Burgerland's most autistic political cartoonist


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 17, 2019)

John Titor said:


> The attitude is pretty old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its older than that man. 









						Monty Python's The life of Brian - I want to be a woman
					

Stan doesn't like his sex




					youtu.be
				




What is called SJWism is a psychological break from the old communism among academics who were horrified to see what they saw as the glorious peoples republic of equality known as the USSR smash the Hungarian Revolution in 1956. It shattered their view of objective reality being dialectical materialism and positivity towards an authoritarian dictatorship like the USSR. But they could never turn back to the oppressive capitalism of America and the Western world. So they threw reality out the window and embraced postmodernism.

Feelings became the most real thing because reality is all subjective and everything is just a social construct. If you feel like you are a woman then you are a woman because being a woman is subjective. You feel oppressed so you are oppressed. You feel raped by the male gaze then you are raped by the male gaze. So on and so forth. That's the origin of SJWism. It only seems to crop up recently because of only being exposed to it via tumblr and reddit and all the other sites because they weren't around for its birth. It largely remained in Academia and the coastal cities of the US in different communities until it could be spewed across the internet in mass communication.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 18, 2019)

ButterBar said:


> Its older than that man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So really, embracing emotion over reason.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2019)

Trilby said:


> So really, embracing emotion over reason.



It's remarkably accurate for comedy.  Judith incidentally recommends the pragmatic yet empathetic approach many liberals took, i.e. okay let's recognizes this dude's right to bear children (even if we know the concept is fucking ridiculous and politely don't say it).

Given that inch, the troons took a mile and now everyone is forced to pretend these men in dresses are _actually_ women, instead of just politely pretending it to be nice.

That's why we really just have to tell them to fuck off and nice time is over.


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 18, 2019)

Trilby said:


> So really, embracing emotion over reason.


Its using reason to say there is no such thing as reason and that emotion is what is most real.


----------



## Wallace (May 2, 2019)

A common thread I see in SocJus is the theme of _aggrieved entitlement_. The victim has been unjustly deprived of some status and is demanding some kind of reparations. While not all people involved in such games are low status, they feel that they are lower in status than they are entitled to be. The female who feels she is excluded from STEM because of her gender, the Woman's Studies major who finds that their diploma doesn't magically grant them a six-figure job, and the incel who feels entitled to affection but doesn't get it. All are examples of frustrated status. You're constantly bombarded by how your outgroup has what you don't, and you frame it as an _injustice_. When you have someone with this belief; that they are being unjustly denied status that they are entitled to, it's an easy sell that such social harm is immoral. 

The term 'privilege' is used in this context to explain why the outgroup has status but you don't. It's a great way of further casting yourself as the victim of injustice while framing the outgroup as willfully ignorant, callously indifferent, or outright malevolent against you. Everything the privileged has is stolen, because they exploited those below them to obtain it. Everything they have earned is illegitimate, since their privilege means that they earned it unjustly.

As to why this phenomenon is happening among a group of people who are relatively wealthy and well-educated, I would point to the last twenty years of politics. Firstly, the post-9/11 use of casting your opponents as evil. ("Why do you hate America?"). Second, and more importantly, is the reaction after the crash of '08. This crash was so devastating to middle America because it hit them in their investments: their property values plummeted, their retirement savings evaporated, and a lot of people lost their jobs. And for the most part, there was neither punishment nor reparation for such acts.  After a decade of hearing how the (white male) bankers can fuck you over with no consequence, I know I would feel pretty aggrieved.

But on a more personal level, I see a lot of low-status people in SocJus and in inceldom. They feel that society is out to get them, and the SocJus and incel philosophies allow them to transform their guilt and shame into the much more manageable emotions of anger and resentment. This gets them thinking that their low status is unjust, and from there, they follow the above prescription. Because it's far easier than taking responsibility for their own social awkwardness or other fuck-ups.


----------



## Wallace (May 27, 2019)

The origins of this movement is a question that I keep coming back to. I think what we are seeing is a rejection of the Prosperity Doctrine of the 80s and 90s.

The Prosperity Doctrine is this: America is a land of infinite potential and opportunity; if you work hard and live virtuously (don't steal, do drugs, etc.), you'll become wealthy, or at least wealthier. The contrapositive is also true, if you're poor, it's because you're not working hard and you're living immorally.

An entire generation of children were raised on this principle of hard work getting rewarded. Go to college and get a white-collar job, everything will be fine. Then the Crash of '08 happened, and suddenly there was a massive crunch in employment, so much property and savings were wiped out. When people protested this as unfair, they were met with a complete lack of sympathy, and the perpetrators were generally unpunished. To someone raised with Prosperity Doctrine beliefs, this is an egregious injustice. They did everything right, yet they were either not rewarded, or their reward was yanked away. Likewise, the lack of sympathy and support, both from their Boomer peers and from the government, was similarly unfair.

Social justice therefore is a reaction against this economic injustice. Racism, sexism, and other grievances are used to excuse the failures of those who perceive the system as having failed them. We see this as success being indicative of privilege, or more accurately, privilege as a lack of sympathy for those who have not succeeded, because it isn't their fault. This is why people are so keen to absolve themselves of their privilege, and why so many of the Woke Army are white and college-educated, and coming from middle-class backgrounds.

Social justice therefore fulfills a need: the need for an external oppressor to hold responsible for your failures. The need to transform shame and guilt into much more manageable anger.  The Social Justice doctrine therefore _must_ be true, otherwise the believers would have no choice but to shoulder the blame for their failures and misery on themselves. This is why they react so strongly to anything that threatens to pierce this veil.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 3, 2019)

Wallace said:


> Social justice therefore fulfills a need: the need for an external oppressor to hold responsible for your failures.


That is what literally a lot of bonkers ideologies believe. _THE MAN is keeping us down. _


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 3, 2019)

SJWs and Alt-Righters are both children of Born Again Evangelicals who voted for Bush saying FUCK YOU to their parents while hilariously still being in line with their parents' viewpoints.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 3, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> SJWs and Alt-Righters are both children of Born Again Evangelicals saying FUCK YOU to their parents.


Then I wonder, how did they manage to become a thing outside the US?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 3, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Then I wonder, how did they manage to become a thing outside the US?


The Internet is nothing but American Political Cultural Imperialism because they spend all their time on the Internet spreading the first thing they find about politics because their system has literally no actual politics or any originality at all, and their shitty economic system has made it so that they all spend their days on the Internet.

And they have a guilt complex because of how they have succeeded thus far that causes them to spend all their time "trying to fix the rest of the World" which turns them into zealot keyboard warriors.

These three things turn them into the worst hellspawn

The American Far-Right poisons the Internet with how people north and south of the Weißwurstäquator are the same or how people in the rest of the World don't literally think the next person over is Sub-Human even if they are apart of the same Race. The American Far-Left poisons the Internet with how everyone in Europe not liking the USSR was an evil Nazi Capitalist plot and their "anti-Imperialism" leads them to defend the worst things ever (hilariously drowning out the voices of Actual Leftists in many cases).

I've seen Greeks care about tranny bathrooms, seen Australians care about Black Lives Matter, Russians getting mad at SJWs two continents away, Dutch talk about decolonization, and etc.

White privilege? """Cis""" privilege? Fuck that shit. Let's talk about American privilege: the privilege to comfortably be able to preach dumb shit about the rest of the world while forcing that uninformed view upon everybody else and lecturing anybody who disagrees with American cultural imperialism so you have them  preaching about their white ethnostate/army/whatever as if the interests of all white people somehow are the same despite the fact that the cultures aren't the same and history is full of examples of European countries being at war with each other or results of their beloved communism/socialism outside of their restricted American view on things because they've never actually set foot in an ex-communist/socialist country (and would rather neck themselves than doing so) and think that the whole world can be boiled down to the dynamics of American identity politics.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> I've seen Greeks care about tranny bathrooms, seen Australians care about Black Lives Matter, Russians getting mad at SJWs two continents away, Dutch talk about decolonization, and etc.



The Internet is the Babel fish.  Everyone was suddenly able to understand what everyone else was saying and the result was immediate war.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 4, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> The Internet is nothing but American Political Cultural Imperialism because they spend all their time on the Internet spreading the first thing they find about politics because their system has literally no actual politics or any originality at all, and their shitty economic system has made it so that they all spend their days on the Internet.


That's clearly not true, I'd even say the American political system has many advantages to e.g. the political system in France, Germany, the UK and of course, Russia.



> The American Far-Right poisons the Internet with how people north and south of the Weißwurstäquator are the same or how people in the rest of the World don't literally think the next person over is Sub-Human even if they are apart of the same Race. The American Far-Left poisons the Internet with how everyone in Europe not liking the USSR was an evil Nazi Capitalist plot and their "anti-Imperialism" leads them to defend the worst things ever (hilariously drowning out the voices of Actual Leftists in many cases).


Let us just do "Hunger Games" with SJWs and the Alt-Right.



> I've seen Greeks care about tranny bathrooms, seen Australians care about Black Lives Matter, Russians getting mad at SJWs two continents away, Dutch talk about decolonization, and etc.


What do you mean with "seen"? Met them in real life in their countries, or talked to people on the internet who are from there (in their native tongues or in English)? May I ask where you're from? Currently I live in Continental Europe and yes, the lunacy has become a thing here. 



AnOminous said:


> The Internet is the Babel fish.  Everyone was suddenly able to understand what everyone else was saying and the result was immediate war.


Only those who can speak English. But to many Americans, "the ability to speak" and "English" are the same.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2021)

Necroing this thread because I think a lot of the origins had to do with the cult of personality surrounding Obama.

I remember seeing a lot of butthurt back around 2012 when anyone would criticize Obama or disagree with Obamacare, the anger lefties would get at anyone who disliked Obama definitely seems like they would try to "cancel" them if those methods around been around back then.

Obama was one of the first times that you _had _to think a certain way about a subject or you would be labeled a Bad Persontm, even when the guy arguably fucked up big time with Benghazi it was always "blah blah blah anyone who dislikes him only does so because they're racist" which is exactly what someone said at a TED talk circa 2013. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp5SNpCtiWk

The climate surrounding Obama gradually ballooned to encompass more and more things for which there is only one "right" way to think.

We call SJW a cult and if it's a cult (which it is) it started as a cult of personality surrounding Obama.


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 12, 2021)

from morals to fight against oppression


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 12, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> We call SJW a cult and if it's a cult (which it is) it started as a cult of personality surrounding Obama.


I think Obeatlemania was mostly tangential to the whole thing - at most, it may have tamped down bomb-throwing leftists' desire to organize against politicians and redirected more of their energy into culture warring. But the timelines don't really match up with Obama's career, generally speaking.
The embryo of SJWism formed in the aftermath of the Bush-era culture wars, which mostly fizzled out around 2005, and the movement really took off around 2011.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> I think Obeatlemania was mostly tangential to the whole thing - at most, it may have tamped down bomb-throwing leftists' desire to organize against politicians and redirected more of their energy into culture warring. But the timelines don't really match up with Obama's career, generally speaking.
> The embryo of SJWism formed in the aftermath of the Bush-era culture wars, which mostly fizzled out around 2005, and the movement really took off around 2011.


You're not wrong, the embryos of SJWs started with just how smug the left was getting in the Dubya years.

But it was pretty different at the same time as no one got a bug up their ass about sexy women in video games or jokes or whatever, but the sheer smugness and arrogance the left was getting big, Stephen Colbert summed it up when he said "reality has a well known liberal bias" and the fact that people on the left thought that statement was true, is why we're in the situation we're in today.

Basically there was already a strong desire in the 2000s among the left to just have everyone shut up and think the same.


----------



## Odnovo (Feb 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> "reality has a well known liberal bias"


I wonder why Stephen Colbert would bother to say that, because the past six years or so have pretty much proven that the exact opposite is the case. If anything, liberalism depends on warping reality into something that it was never meant to be, whereas conservatism pretty much simply has a "work with what you have, not what you want" philosophy. Perhaps that is an oversimplification, but it is practically true.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 13, 2021)

Odnovo said:


> I wonder why Stephen Colbert would bother to say that, because the past six years or so have pretty much proven that the exact opposite is the case. If anything, liberalism depends on warping reality into something that it was never meant to be, whereas conservatism pretty much simply has a "work with what you have, not what you want" philosophy. Perhaps that is an oversimplification, but it is practically true.


Well, you have to keep it in context of when he said it, 2006, back then it was conservative's that seemed to want to ignore reality when it went against their beliefs in regards to the Iraq war and whatnot.

But it was bullshit even then because 2006 was the year of peak "jet fuel can't melt steel beams" which the left has pulled the wool over everyone's eyes and made them forget that 9/11 Truthers started as a left wing thing tied in with the antiwar movement and the anti-Bush movement.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 13, 2021)

I've studied this topic for a very, very long time, since I've been getting into slapfights with SJWs over censorship and propriety since about eight years ago, and basically, I came to the conclusion that SJWs were as much of a threat to freedom of speech and freedom of expression as the hand-wringing Christian evangelists were a couple decades before when they argued that D&D made your children worship Satan and that violent video games will turn them into the next Columbine shooters. SJWs are driven largely by the same exact sense of piety, and SJWism is, itself, a religion with taboos and rituals and everything.

To know how it came about, you need to know your schools of philosophy. SJWism has its roots in Jacques Derrida and postmodern deconstructionism, and its progenitor ideals have been taught in Western colleges since the 1970s by bald-pated liberal college professors who were quite literally spending all day brainwashing their students. Derrida, in turn, ripped off Phenomenology. Edmund Husserl, Martin Heidegger, and so on. This is why SJWs ironically use dehumanizing language like "black bodies" to describe black people. No normal person talks like that. It's a clear reference to phenomenology.



			https://dsc.duq.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2802&context=etd
		




> This project offers the term Black body memory to point toward the threatened existential disposition of Black people in society today. Moreover, Black body memory becomes metaphorical to the narrative paradigm of a shared experience. While popular conceptions theorize race as a social construction, the lived reality of Black people is frequently imbued by racialization and racism. Black body memory emerges from the intersection of the Black body articulated by Franz Fanon, Charles Johnson, and George Yancy, among others and body memory, as described by Edward Casey and Thomas Fuchs. Black body memory is a culturally-laden and sedimented lived reality. The Black body receives and maintains memories reflective of her raced disposition. Such knowledge or memory becomes a tool for navigating the social sphere and at times, for survival. Black body memory is rhetorically transferred through the talk which is the v artifact discussed in this project. The talk has recently come to attention with the current state of affairs concerning the vulnerability of Black lives as shared on social media.. In the interest of teaching self-protection, the talk includes a variety of directives on how to respond to potential confrontations with police and self-deputized individuals.



SJWs are not honest about where they come by these ideas. They are despicable little weasels, and if you tell them, to their face, that their college brainwashed them, they will argue the exact opposite; that they came by their ideals rightly after reasoned debate with fellow intellectuals in the public sphere, and their college had nothing to do with it at all. They will say this right after leaving an hours-long class on the Hermeneutics of Clitoral Imagery in Pop Culture.

This is the first thing that you learn about them, in fact. They are incredibly dishonest. The next thing you learn about them, after that, is that they are pious little twits who can make a taboo out of anything, so long as it satisfies their need to have something sacred and inviolable in their life.

Harold Bloom called the early Proto-SJWs the "School of Resentment". He noted that people were attacking his beloved Shakespeare not because of the aesthetic, moral, or other qualities of his work, but because Shakespeare was white, and they'd prefer that authors of other races be afforded the same prominence.






SJWs are indeed characterized by their resentment, and indeed, ressentiment. Those two words mean two similar, but slightly different things. The latter is, indeed, picked up as a typo in most web browsers.



			https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/resentment
		




> Definition of _resentment_
> 
> *: *a feeling of indignant displeasure or persistent ill will at something regarded as a wrong, insult, or injury











						Definition of RESSENTIMENT
					

deep-seated resentment, frustration, and hostility accompanied by a sense of being powerless to express these feelings directly… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				






> Definition of _ressentiment_
> 
> *: *deep-seated resentment, frustration, and hostility accompanied by a sense of being powerless to express these feelings directly



Nietzsche spoke at length on these matters, back in the day. He believed that ressentiment was the most basic expression of what he termed "slave morality", or _sklavenmoral_.



			https://www.sparknotes.com/philosophy/genealogyofmorals/section3/
		




> Nietzsche suggests that the "slave revolt in morality" begins when _ressentiment,_ or resentment, becomes a creative force. Slave morality is essentially negative and reactive, originating in a denial of everything that is different from it. It looks outward and says "No" to the antagonistic external forces that oppose and oppress it. Master morality, on the other hand, concerns itself very little with what is outside of it. The low, the "bad," is an afterthought and is noticed only as a contrast that brings out more strongly the superiority of the noble ones.
> 
> While both slave and master morality can involve distortions of the truth, master morality does so far more lightly. Nietzsche notes that almost all the ancient Greek words denoting the lower orders of society are related to variants on the word for "unhappy." The nobles saw themselves as naturally happy, and any misunderstanding rested on the contempt and distance they held from the lower orders. By contrast, the man of _ressentiment_ distorts what he sees so as to present the noble man in as bad a light as possible, and thereby to gain reassurance.
> 
> The noble man is incapable of taking seriously all the things that fester and build in the man of _ressentiment_: accidents, misfortunes, enemies. In allowing resentment and hatred to grow in him, in having to rely on patience, secrets, and scheming, the man of _ressentiment_ ultimately becomes cleverer than the noble man. This constant brooding and obsession with ones enemies begets the greatest invention of _ressentiment_: evil. The concept of the "evil enemy" is basic to _ressentiment_ just as "good" is basic to the noble man. And just as the noble man develops the concept of "bad" almost as an afterthought, so is the concept of "good" created as an afterthought by the man of _ressentiment_ to denote himself.



The quintessential "evil enemy" of the SJW is the white, heterosexual cis-male _colonialist oppressor_ who they accuse of dominating culture with his ideas. Never mind that white, heterosexual cis-males also experience poverty, police brutality, and sink into drug abuse and homelessness like anyone else. That's not the point. The point is having a readily identifiable enemy-figure with which to fixate one's obsessions on. Where evil does not exist, SJWs would have to invent it. The white, heterosexual cis-male, in effect, becomes a figurative oppositional figure, like Satan, that one can scapegoat and blame all the ills of society upon. In other words, it's not a real person they're railing against with so much energy, but the mere idea of a person.

SJWism requires cognitive dissonance. It requires one to ignore that many of the world's injustices are rather universal in scope and there aren't convenient classes of victims and oppressors in reality. They are, as they themselves like to say, taking a complex issue and reducing it to a very simple and childish morality play.

I find that most SJWs are narcissists who are seeking the sense of validation that comes with virtue-signaling and passing each other's piety checks. Without that validation, they are scared, alone, and entirely empty.

SJWs have no way, mentally, to deal with the concept that Islamic radicals kidnap and rape women, behead their enemies, and defenestrate gays. Their skin is brown. Their ideology is Eastern, and thus "other". In the SJW's mind, they are not responsible for their own actions. They are potential allies who are only lashing out temporarily because the white, male, colonialist oppressor (a.k.a. Satan) is keeping them from flowering into all-loving progressive dildo-jugglers like them. They will maintain this idiocy right up to, and beyond, the point where a takbir-shouting lunatic's serrated knife is sawing into their carotid artery.



Wallace said:


> My guess would be that it has some roots in the Occupy Wall Street movement. Both were a way to express anger at a system that was clearly fucked up, yet power either couldn't or wouldn't do anything about it. Barack Obama's election also contributed, since for a while the media was spinning the Republicans as the party of racist sore losers for daring to defy the Will of the People, because racism was the only possible reason anyone could be opposed to Obama.


Actually, OWS was entirely about class differences, but the media spun it into a racial thing as a distraction from the _massive _wealth gap in America. This effectively created a massive new base of SJWs.




Another important incident in the early days was the flame warring on LiveJournal back in '09 over science fiction. That was perhaps ground zero of the modern SJW phenomenon, or close to it.






						RaceFail '09 - Fanlore
					






					fanlore.org
				




A lot of people out there rail against SJWs without studying them or putting up any real opposition to their ideas. I think that's ludicrous. These mangy twits are taking a chainsaw to Western culture and chopping it down just to satisfy their ego, and they're doing it with the blessing of huge multinational corporations who don't actually care about SJWs and their ideology but would absolutely love it if everyone on this Earth was reduced to a homogenous untermensch class of brain-dead, tax-paying, debt-slave consoomers.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 14, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Another important incident in the early days was the flame warring on LiveJournal back in '09 over science fiction. That was perhaps ground zero of the modern SJW phenomenon, or close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an excellent find - the cameo by future "usual suspect" N.K. Jemisin is a nice touch too.

Tracing back through the references, it seems like there was even a previous iteration of the race flamewar in 2006:
https://web.archive.org/web/2012011...itle=Cultural_Appropriation_(WisCon_30_Panel)
https://web.archive.org/web/20080723143246/http://rydra-wong.livejournal.com/7386.html

What's interesting in both the 2006 and 2009 material is the lack of what we now know as SJW jargon. Even the most toxic posters still mostly communicated in internet nerdspeak, though you see a few avant-gardists starting to work in terms like "marginalization", "white supremacy" (when not referring to KKK-style ideology), "safe space", and so on.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 14, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> I've studied this topic for a very, very long time, since I've been getting into slapfights with SJWs over censorship and propriety since about eight years ago, and basically, I came to the conclusion that SJWs were as much of a threat to freedom of speech and freedom of expression as the hand-wringing Christian evangelists were a couple decades before when they argued that D&D made your children worship Satan and that violent video games will turn them into the next Columbine shooters. SJWs are driven largely by the same exact sense of piety, and SJWism is, itself, a religion with taboos and rituals and everything.
> 
> To know how it came about, you need to know your schools of philosophy. SJWism has its roots in Jacques Derrida and postmodern deconstructionism, and its progenitor ideals have been taught in Western colleges since the 1970s by bald-pated liberal college professors who were quite literally spending all day brainwashing their students. Derrida, in turn, ripped off Phenomenology. Edmund Husserl, Martin Heidegger, and so on. This is why SJWs ironically use dehumanizing language like "black bodies" to describe black people. No normal person talks like that. It's a clear reference to phenomenology.
> 
> ...


This coincides exactly with what I've been saying in other posts about the rise of SJW/wokeness. I'd say for sure the seeds of IdPol/SocJus were planted in the 2000's during Dubya, Katrina, anti-war sentiment, and the religious right's last stand. The beginning of Obama's 1st term seemed like an actual start of normalcy and perhaps a unifying nation, by the end of his 1st term was when things kicked into high gear starting with the Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman circus, which then accelerated the clown car into the Aurora shooting, Sandy Hook, ISIS, Black Lives Matter, GamerGate, and everything else that made the 2010's a shitshow woketard pre-Clown World.

But yeah, if I could pinpoint the exact flash point, it's early 2012 for sure: the 2000's with Bush Derangement Syndrome was just the fertilization of the SJW fetus.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 14, 2021)

AnotherForumUser said:


> It seems to have just come out of nowhere within the past decade, and spread throughout our popular culture like a virus. I honestly couldn't have even imagined something as bizzare as this during childhood.
> 
> I also don't even really know what term to describe them with other than "SJW", even though it's incredibly overused and doesn't roll off the tongue well.
> 
> So what's the ground zero for this bullshit, how did it get into our bread and circus, when can we expect it to fade away, and who are the groups collaborating to push this shit into culture and tech (inb4 da jooz)?


I'd say 2004 is the year where seeds of what would become SJWs germinated.
The Iraq War became unpopular and the Bush administration, which drapped itself in the traditions of America (even though it subtlety was stripping freedoms away with the Patriot Act), was reviled in the eyes of the media.
So much so that anything "traditional" about America was being rejected as it was being linked to the Religious Right and the Bush administration.
The fact that Obama's "redistribute the wealth" line or his connections with Jeremiah "Not 'God Bless America,' But 'God Damn America'" Wright or former Weather Underground terrorists Bill Ayers and Bernardine Dohrn didn't kill his candidacy is proof of this.
I know some users here will cry "Obama was a globalist!" but his roots are in the far-left and the media treated him as a Christ-like figure.
Is it any wonder then that the SJWs are rabid far-leftists?


----------



## X Prime (Feb 14, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> I know some users here will cry "Obama was a globalist!" but his roots are in the far-left and the media treated him as a Christ-like figure.


Huh? Far-leftism tends to be heavily tied up in internationalism, how is this contradictory?


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 14, 2021)

X Prime said:


> Huh? Far-leftism tends to be heavily tied up in internationalism, how is this contradictory?


I've seen users here argue that Obama was not a socialist, but a globalist.
The "Globalist" term does exclude those on the Right: Big Government Republicans can fall in this category, too.


----------



## X Prime (Feb 14, 2021)

Socialists are usually internationalist/globalist by implication. It's one of those "a square is a rectangle, but a rectangle is not necessarily a square" type situations.

After all, the customary opposite of globalism is nationalism, and we all know what National Socialist is.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 14, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> This is an excellent find - the cameo by future "usual suspect" N.K. Jemisin is a nice touch too.
> 
> Tracing back through the references, it seems like there was even a previous iteration of the race flamewar in 2006:
> https://web.archive.org/web/2012011...itle=Cultural_Appropriation_(WisCon_30_Panel)
> ...


It took them a while to develop their lingo. I did a little glossary several months back:






						Social Justice Warriors
					

Ah, okay. I thought he was saying Abby was in a same-sex relationship because he thinks she's biologically male.  Either way, politics in games isn't an issue if it's well-written and not forced.  that would be elli, the main character.  she is gay




					kiwifarms.net
				






Michael Jacks0n said:


> This coincides exactly with what I've been saying in other posts about the rise of SJW/wokeness. I'd say for sure the seeds of IdPol/SocJus were planted in the 2000's during Dubya, Katrina, anti-war sentiment, and the religious right's last stand. The beginning of Obama's 1st term seemed like an actual start of normalcy and perhaps a unifying nation, by the end of his 1st term was when things kicked into high gear starting with the Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman circus, which then accelerated the clown car into the Aurora shooting, Sandy Hook, ISIS, Black Lives Matter, GamerGate, and everything else that made the 2010's a shitshow woketard pre-Clown World.
> 
> But yeah, if I could pinpoint the exact flash point, it's early 2012 for sure: the 2000's with Bush Derangement Syndrome was just the fertilization of the SJW fetus.


It was really simmering around 2009-2012 or so, but right around 2012/2013 was when Anita Sarkeesian's bullshit reached critical mass.

Another hotspot of all this crazy bullshit is Buffy Studies. Because that's an actual thing that people thought was worthy of academic analysis.






						Buffy studies - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Anita Sarkeesian was deep into Buffy Studies back in the day. I was railing against her bullshit a whole year before GamerGate started. I analyzed the content of her critiques, and I was like, wait a minute... this person is completely retarded.



			https://www.academia.edu/4066522/I_LL_MAKE_A_MAN_OUT_OF_YOU1_STRONG_WOMEN_IN_SCIENCE_FICTION_AND_FANTASY_TELEVISION
		


Her thesis, "I'll Make a Man Out of You: Strong Women in Science Fiction and Fantasy Television", is basically just paragraph after paragraph of her ranting about how masculine traits are valued and feminine traits are demeaned in fictional women. Imagine a so-called feminist actually arguing that it would be better to show female fictional characters being traditionally feminine and using feminine wiles to win the day instead of violence and intimidation and raw power and other traditionally manly things. I thought it was incredibly ironic. Nobody noticed or cared about the gender-essentialism of Sarkeesian's message. She was arguing, essentially, that it was impossible for women in the audience to empathize with "badass" female characters who win the day through shooting and fisticuffs. SJWs lapped it right up without any argument against it.

Given that I have a fondness for tomboys and action girls, I felt almost personally attacked. River Tam? Alita? The Bride? Samus Aran? Ellen Ripley? Imperator Furiosa? In Anita Sarkeesian's pacifist worldview, all of these characters are simply contrivances for male enjoyment, and they're totally unrelatable to real women who do non-badass things.

To quote her thesis:



> In “Gender and the Action Heroine: Hardbodies and the Point of No Return,” Jeffrey Brown (1996) argues, “The development of the hardbody, hardware, hard-asnails heroine who can take it, and give it, with the biggest and the baddest men of the action cinema indicates a growing acceptance of nontraditional roles for women and an awareness of the arbitrariness of gender traits” (Brown, 1996, p. 52). While these female action hero roles are welcoming over the ‘damsel in distress’, placing women in traditionally masculine roles without disrupting the male value systems associated with them maintains male dominance. Female action heroes, although not helpless, are still subject to the male gaze in a way that male heroes are not. Placing women in these non-traditional roles makes it more acceptable for women to emulate masculine power dynamics, not necessarily a positive step towards solid, complex and positive representations of women. Lara Croft, for example, is the star of a video game and movie series who emulates masculine behaviours through violent conflict resolution and a tough emotional exterior. So while there are now female heroes that fit within patriarchal norms and adopt masculine traits, it is still not acceptable to have a situation wherein feminine qualities can be transformed as heroic characteristics.



Basically, her entire argument boils down to this: violence, intimidation, and machismo are all man-things. If women in fiction do them, then they're admitting that the male way of doing things is superior to the female way. Therefore, female characters in fiction should be shown being traditionally feminine and dabbing their eyes with doilies and begging and pleading for the vile villain to stop raping and pillaging their way across the countryside.

Wow. Imagine those words coming out of the mouth of, say, Pat Buchanan. He'd be _pilloried_.

There is, indeed, a whole sect of feminism, called "Difference Feminism", that preaches this drivel.









						In a Different Voice - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









						Difference feminism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> I'd say 2004 is the year where seeds of what would become SJWs germinated.
> The Iraq War became unpopular and the Bush administration, which drapped itself in the traditions of America (even though it subtlety was stripping freedoms away with the Patriot Act), was reviled in the eyes of the media.
> So much so that anything "traditional" about America was being rejected as it was being linked to the Religious Right and the Bush administration.
> The fact that Obama's "redistribute the wealth" line or his connections with Jeremiah "Not 'God Bless America,' But 'God Damn America'" Wright or former Weather Underground terrorists Bill Ayers and Bernardine Dohrn didn't kill his candidacy is proof of this.
> ...


Anti-globalism used to be a left-wing position. In twenty short years, the Left have gone from railing against the IMF and structural adjustment programs and the poverty they caused in third-world countries, to singing the NWO's praises.

What is happening here is incredibly pernicious social engineering to cover up trillions of dollars in economic theft from the working class and reorient popular anger towards irrelevant red herrings. It's backed by billionaire-controlled NGOs with a sinister political agenda.

Leftism has been completely hijacked by this nonsense.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 14, 2021)

Alright, so I think we can all unanimously agree that early 2012 with the death of little Trayvon was the bonafide start of the SJW takeover, but after reminiscing some more about my life in 2010-11, here's a few additional farts in the wind which led up to this historical moment of our current timeline:

*Hatred for anti-gay GOP politicians in the media and on social media. *I specifically remember around 2010-11 when there were tons of tweets and Facebook posts on my timeline making fun of Chris Christie, Rick Perry, Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum, and Michele Bachman over their stances on gay marriage. I remember people ranting about muh gay marriage and uploading shitty memes of Rick Perry sucking on a corndog in a curious manner. Oh god, was there so much backlash towards Santorum...so many fucking memes and jokes about his name.
*The Jeffrey Sandusky Case. *I remember when this bomb struck, my social media was at war with people demanding Penn State admins' heads on a pike whilst others were defending Joe Paterno, and changing their Facebook photos to the Penn State logo in solidarity. I remember seeing some feminists going berserk and demanding college sports be dissolved over this issue.
*The Debt Ceiling and the raising of it.*
*Arizona's strict immigration policies. *Oh god, there were so many shitty change dot org petitions uploaded by idiots protesting Arizona's immigration laws, and I remember some dumbasses were boycotting AriZona iced tea solely for its name. A girl I know on Facebook changed her Facebook photo to a graphic of the state of Arizona colored red with a swastika over it.
*Arab Spring. *TL;DR, Google it.
*Julian Assange's arrest. *Yes, liberals, believe it or not there was a time when your people praised this man and referred to him as a political prisoner.
*The BP Oil Spill.* This clusterfuck really got the environmental spergs bitching, and I'm sure little Greta was probably in tears.
*The proposed Ground Zero mosque and the debate over building it.*
...These are all some geopolitical world events that started to divide people and set the stage for the main event of a teenage negro getting killed in self-defense by a white beaner in Florida, thus propelling us all on a one-way ride to the circus.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 14, 2021)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> Alright, so I think we can all unanimously agree that early 2012 with the death of little Trayvon was the bonafide start of the SJW takeover, but after reminiscing some more about my life in 2010-11, here's a few additional farts in the wind which led up to this historical moment of our current timeline:
> 
> *Hatred for anti-gay GOP politicians in the media and on social media. *I specifically remember around 2010-11 when there were tons of tweets and Facebook posts on my timeline making fun of Chris Christie, Rick Perry, Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum, and Michele Bachman over their stances on gay marriage. I remember people ranting about muh gay marriage and uploading shitty memes of Rick Perry sucking on a corndog in a curious manner. Oh god, was there so much backlash towards Santorum...so many fucking memes and jokes about his name.
> *The Jeffrey Sandusky Case. *I remember when this bomb struck, my social media was at war with people demanding Penn State admins' heads on a pike whilst others were defending Joe Paterno, and changing their Facebook photos to the Penn State logo in solidarity. I remember seeing some feminists going berserk and demanding college sports be dissolved over this issue.
> ...



Agreed for the most part except I'd put the start of SJW's and the Woke Left in late 2011 with Occupy Wall Street's emergence and how it scared the fuck out of the corporate elite while events in 2012 like the reelection of Barack Obama, the Trayvon Martin case, the rise of Anita Sarkeesian, and the Sandy Hook tragedy being major catalysts that helped codify the Woke Left further.

Other events worth noting in the early 2010's was increased media coverage of the Westboro Baptist Church, who had been around since at the 90's and were hated even among the Religious Right but suddenly got a massive spike in media coverage from 2010 to 2014 but after Fred Phelps died, the MSM stopped taking the bait despite the fact WBC is still active under the command of Steve Drain.

Also, in 2011, you had the death of Bin Laden. That more or less put the kaibash on any sentiments against Islamic terrorists in the wider MSM since the guy behind 9/11 was finally gone and Al Qaeda more or less faded into irrelevance.


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 14, 2021)

SJW comes from a dangerous place. A place where you never grow up. A place that only the wealthiest and most fool-hearty Americans can afford. As of 2004 it puts a mortgage on your life. It's ...
*C**OLLEG**E*​_bom bom bom bom bom bom_


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 14, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Agreed for the most part except I'd put the start of SJW's and the Woke Left in late 2011 with Occupy Wall Street's emergence and how it scared the fuck out of the corporate elite while events in 2012 like the reelection of Barack Obama, the Trayvon Martin case, the rise of Anita Sarkeesian, and the Sandy Hook tragedy being major catalysts that helped codify the Woke Left further.


I mean, but still though, the relationship between OWS and the Trayvon fiasco are part of the same chain of events. I believe what happened was OWS made the (((elites))) scared shitless, so in their effort to not let a good crisis go to waste, they amplified the death of Trayvon as a smokescreen to promote infighting between race instead of class. In the early days of OWS, they had support from Tea Party conservatives as well as woke Millennials that wanted their student loan forgiven. Then when anarchists and black nationalists joined in the protests too, this looked highly problematic for the elites.

The timing is too perfect: right around the time OWS reached its peak, the powers that be cherry picked a random interracial self-defense shooting in Florida to hype as their big media circus and from there it spiraled out of control. It would have happened sooner or later anyway, but from perhaps from a different case of white-on-black homicide.

TL;DR - Occupy Wall Street was pouring lighter fluid on society, Trayvon's death was throwing a lit match on it, and from 2012 onward each crazy event was adding more fuel to the fire. 2020 was just straight up napalm.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2021)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> The timing is too perfect: right around the time OWS reached its peak, the powers that be cherry picked a random interracial self-defense shooting in Florida to hype as their big media circus and from there it spiraled out of control.


Funny how they did that when people were actually cooperating against them.  How convenient to suddenly start a bunch of race baiting bullshit and spam bogus news stories about it for years while continuing to throw out astroturfed woke stupidity in every imaginable form of media.


----------



## PaleTay (Feb 16, 2021)

I think it's been popular for a while before 2011, it's just losers getting into management or other positions of power and trying to justify it. I remember in 2007 playing an online game and I matched with a content creator/ambassador and it was buggy being 2007, he was abusing the bug and still got destroyed by me but made content whining about it in typical SJW fashion.

What was the bug? It was a card battling game and a bug let him heal his card by 15 Energy (about 30%+ of its Hitpoints depending on the card) almost every turn (he could essentially decline or heal a card that wasn't fighting to not have the bug do anything but chose not to).


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 17, 2021)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> Alright, so I think we can all unanimously agree that early 2012 with the death of little Trayvon was the bonafide start of the SJW takeover, but after reminiscing some more about my life in 2010-11, here's a few additional farts in the wind which led up to this historical moment of our current timeline:
> 
> *Hatred for anti-gay GOP politicians in the media and on social media. *I specifically remember around 2010-11 when there were tons of tweets and Facebook posts on my timeline making fun of Chris Christie, Rick Perry, Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum, and Michele Bachman over their stances on gay marriage. I remember people ranting about muh gay marriage and uploading shitty memes of Rick Perry sucking on a corndog in a curious manner. Oh god, was there so much backlash towards Santorum...so many fucking memes and jokes about his name.
> *The Jeffrey Sandusky Case. *I remember when this bomb struck, my social media was at war with people demanding Penn State admins' heads on a pike whilst others were defending Joe Paterno, and changing their Facebook photos to the Penn State logo in solidarity. I remember seeing some feminists going berserk and demanding college sports be dissolved over this issue.
> ...



Remember how Occupy Wall Street was taken over by nutcases insisting on a "progressive stack" that drove out the saner elements of the movement until all that was left was SJWs?






Remember how, after Code Pink and the anti-war left put Obama in power, the Democrats promptly snubbed them and cut funding for anti-war NGOs, and then, they helped France bomb Libya into dust for no discernible reason? Right after Obama got a Nobel Peace Prize? 






Remember how protesters everywhere in the Arab Spring all carried banners with the same Otpor fist logo, demonstrating that the Elites had developed a method to initiate color revolutions anywhere they wanted? A method that they, in fact, reused during the 2020 US Presidential Elections?









						For Some Arab Revolutionaries, A Serbian Tutor
					

Srdja Popovic was a key figure in the 2000 revolution in Serbia, and in recent years he's been providing training to other would-be revolutionaries. His pupils include young Arabs who have played leading roles in uprisings in their countries during the past year.




					www.npr.org
				






			https://syncreticstudies.com/2014/12/23/otpor-canvas-and-terrorism/
		







Remember when GamerGate uncovered links between SJWs in academia, video game journalism, and well-funded think tanks linked to New World Order bullshit?





			http://todigra.org/index.php/todigra/article/view/39
		


I remember.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Feb 17, 2021)

AnotherForumUser said:


> It seems to have just come out of nowhere within the past decade, and spread throughout our popular culture like a virus. I honestly couldn't have even imagined something as bizzare as this during childhood.
> 
> I also don't even really know what term to describe them with other than "SJW", even though it's incredibly overused and doesn't roll off the tongue well.
> 
> So what's the ground zero for this bullshit, how did it get into our bread and circus, when can we expect it to fade away, and who are the groups collaborating to push this shit into culture and tech (inb4 da jooz)?


It started with hippies. Each generation‘s kids grow up to fly banners of increasingly stupid shit after getting brainwashed for the first 10 years.
While the core sjw thing existed in various underground scenes over the last 50 years as with their scenes rise in popularity so has the collected way of retarded sjw thinking. 
The  90’s were pretty fucking PC and while the adults will reach middle age & stop caring the kids they had picked up the slack and really doubled down on their parents stupidity. Hence the current shit sandwich we‘re all taking a bite out of. 

there is no end.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

It used to be a cancer that was limited to academia but the internet changed that

Most SJWs are the children of privilege, just like beatniks and hippies were, because only rich kids can stay years in college debating bullshit without having to get a real degree, they go and live the bohemian life with dad's credit card

These people would debate socjus bullshit for hours at college because they had no other obligations. So when the internet became mainstream enough that even these useless turds could figure out how to use it they did what they always do: screech, screech more and louder than anyone else

They are permanently online because they dont have jobs or kids or even any real hobbies besides being complete cunts so they outcompete every other form of discussion

Social media isnt representative of the real political discourse in any country, that trump got elected against all social media metrics should be proof enough but SJWs are too powerful now, they get to bend reality ever since they got a seat at governments and corporations

They certainly dont give a shit about real problems tho, I'm a third world brown guy and SJWs never offered to help me at all. They pretend to help but dont do shit



John Titor said:


> The attitude is pretty old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That couldnt be made today, thats the difference

Even without the dyke joke they would get cancelled assuming the producers even let that sketch go live in the first place which they wont, lots of self censorship in media now


Tim Buckley said:


> this shit is already starting to rot in pathetic misery, fading out prematurely.


3 years later and its more stronger than ever, this comment didnt age well


Comrade said:


> don't stereotype all black people as 'hood


The people doing that are other black people who arent hood, see every rich black person specially comedians

Black people are not only really racist, they are both racist and extremely classicist towards other black people

Black men prefer black women who are more light skinned, black people in general are brutal towards poorer blacks, flexing has always been part of their culture and being a "broke ass nigga" is social death


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 17, 2021)

Alright, so after going through everyone's posts in this thread, I honestly think the REAL conception of SJW/wokeism in our current timeline can be traced back to 2003 in the eve of the War in Iraq. I don't even care about powerleveling at this point, but I'm in my early 30's and was in high school during Bush's 1st term, so I distinctly recall pre and post 9/11 America and how the country shifted from united to divided...and all signs point to spring 2003 when the first signs of wokeism and early SJWism could be visible. If Trayvon's death in 2012 was the de-facto "birth" of the woke cult, then 2003 was when the woke left fucked America raw dog and got her knocked up.

Prior to Iraq, the liberals and conservatives I knew IRL weren't as extremely vocal, and often had a lot in common...in fact, some Boomers I knew flip-flopped over their support for George Dubya around the time of the beginning of Iraq, with the real battle lines being drawn between Left & Right pretty evenly. Not to mention, Iraq was a war which people [leftists] tried to tie into race and social justice, such as arguing that Bush supporters are all literally Nazis for advocating the genocide of poor innocent Muslims. This was the part I remember as being a black and white issue for both sides. The libs said "You're either against the war or else you support murder and genocide", the GOP was basically "You're either for the war or you're a cowardly traitor who supports terrorism." This was when protests started, the media went rabid in Bush Derangement Syndrome, and the entertainment industry was rampant with anti-war rhetoric. For Christ's sake, we had debates about the war in school at the time, and lots of rabid spergs on both sides arguing for or against it.

For anyone over the age of 30 who remembers like I do, this was the general division of zeitgeist of America after the start of Iraq, and up until Bush was gone:

*The Left:*
System of a Down
"No blood for oil!"
Michael Moore
Rock Against Bush
"Bush/Hitler = same shit, different asshole" graffiti
Janine Garafallo
Sean Penn
David Cross
Anti-Bush humor in zombie Simpsons
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
The Dixie Chicks

*The Right:*
Toby Keith
Sean Hannity
R. Lee Ermey
"If you don't like it, leave it."
_Bless Our Troops_ yellow ribbons
Kid Rock
ProtestWarrior.com
The call to boycott left wing celebrities
Freedom Fries
Bill O'Reilly
Anti-France bumper stickers

Prior to this, most Bush-bashing was relegated to just goofing on his dimwitted attitude and his ineptness, but after the start of the war, the country was really divided among the left vs. right -- not nearly as bad as it is now, but it was a real precursor of what would become in current year. Plus, all of the real SJW's I know in person started to show their obnoxious beliefs immediately after the start of the war, and things like Katrina, the financial crash, and the shit in Obama's 1st term accelerated their early wokeness.

*Here's the timeline...*

The War in Iraq: *Conception*
The later Bush years:* Pregnancy*
2009-2011:* Pregnant belly showing*
Occupy Wall Street:* Water broke*
Death of Trayvon Martin:* Birth of Woke... "It's healthy a non-binary genderfluid, Ms. America!"*
EDIT: I want to add too that I recently learned that the whole concept of red state vs. blue state is actually a recent thing which wasn't actually created until the 2000 election. I honestly think the literal color-coded division of states based off voting patterns was another major contributing factor to our country's division, and was also a catalyst for the problems today.


----------



## queerape (Feb 17, 2021)

There's always been woke types, they aren't really unique to the 2010s. Second wave feminists in the 1960s could get sort of cringey at times, and there was tons of black power stuff too. In the 80s-90s we had the whole "womyn" debate, veganism going mainstream, and sperging over the acid rain and the ozone hole (both of which actually improved thanks to said sperging). 

Those eras also had their own alt right oppositions too, like the segregationists and evangelical christians. It's always been the same shit different day.


----------



## FatalTater (Feb 17, 2021)

Came across a Murphy Brown clip from probably around 1995-ish.  Some of it sounded familiar as hell. 






I miss that show.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 17, 2021)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> Alright, so after going through everyone's posts in this thread, I honestly think the REAL conception of SJW/wokeism in our current timeline can be traced back to 2003 in the eve of the War in Iraq.


I think that's pushing it back a bit too far. Polarization and toxicity can be traced back as far as you like, but I don't think it makes sense to talk about a real woke movement until we see identity politics, academic jargon, far-left radicalism (Kropotkin, not Kerry), and a general rejection of Enlightenment ideals. Or at least, movement in those directions. In 2003 I think the battle lines were still too sharply drawn between theocrats and libertines to allow development along other lines.


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 18, 2021)

FatalTater said:


> Came across a Murphy Brown clip from probably around 1995-ish.  Some of it sounded familiar as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it put burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it if it doesn't wear a burka throw acid in its face put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it put a burka on it ....


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 18, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> I think that's pushing it back a bit too far. Polarization and toxicity can be traced back as far as you like, but I don't think it makes sense to talk about a real woke movement until we see identity politics, academic jargon, far-left radicalism (Kropotkin, not Kerry), and a general rejection of Enlightenment ideals. Or at least, movement in those directions. In 2003 I think the battle lines were still too sharply drawn between theocrats and libertines to allow development along other lines.



True. 

I do think that the events of 2003-2004 did help set the stage for the Woke Left and the current culture wars but it was more likely conceived as a result of the Great Recession. 

If any event in the Bush years would be a genesis point for the Woke Left, I'd say it was the 2004 election when Bush was re-elected and won the popular vote thanks to pandering to the Religious Right.

The "Fundies and Neocons vs. New Atheists and Liberals" battles of the 2000's were more like a quick teaser of what was to come. 

To use a historical analogy, 2003 was like the Petersburg to Current Year's Verdun. You see the earliest signs of what was to come but it was relatively contained and on a fairly small scale in general.

The final years of the Religious Right are sort of like the Franco-Prussian War. More intense and essentially sets the backdrop that allows the conditions for the big war to kick off.

I'm assuming stuff like the Great Recession, Occupy, the rise of Anita, the Trayvon Martin case, GamerGate and Ferguson would be sort of like the 1905 Revolution, the Bosnian Crisis, the Balkan Wars of Independence, and the July Crisis in this analogy.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 18, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> If any event in the Bush years would be a genesis point for the Woke Left, I'd say it was the 2004 election when Bush was re-elected and won the popular vote thanks to pandering to the Religious Right.


He always did that though. Remember his "favorite political philosopher"?








						THE 2000 CAMPAIGN: THE PHILOSOPHY; Conservative Church Leaders Find a Pillar in Bush (Published 2000)
					

Republican presidential candidate Gov George Bush's campaign refrain that 'Faith changes lives' is not only personal confession but political platform; religious leaders and friends say governor's religious belief in Jesus Christ, far from mere political posturing, is central pillar of his life...




					www.nytimes.com
				



Bush was in bed with the evangelical right long before 2004.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Sep 3, 2022)

I personally think that the hippies were the OG SJWs. They came of age during the Civil Rights era, when so many rights movements popped up. Many of these movements were necessary, but as with all movements, there were members and allies who saw prejudice in everything. I saw this documentary about the 1960’s and there was a part that was talking about the Vietnam War and the protests against it. In one scene of the protests, a soyboy hippie, when interviewed, called the war a “genocide”. I know that many hippies left the subculture and became conservative, but hippie subculture paved the way for the SJW cultures in the decades since to appear.


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 3, 2022)

You guys are mostly talking about when "SJW" shit actually became the dominant ideology, but in terms of its origins, you're waaaaaay off the mark. The origins go back at least to Marx, and arguably all the way back to the Enlightenment and the development of "liberal" philosophies and mindsets.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 9, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> You guys are mostly talking about when "SJW" shit actually became the dominant ideology, but in terms of its origins, you're waaaaaay off the mark. The origins go back at least to Marx, and arguably all the way back to the Enlightenment and the development of "liberal" philosophies and mindsets.


Liberalism and leftism are two entirely different things


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Sep 9, 2022)

Way back in the 60s and 70s, there were plenty of people who acted like social justice warriors, and held the same exact ideology, and were motivated by the smell of their own farts, just like SJWs of today.  These people were even made fun of in the animated film Fritz the Cat.






Just like BLM or antifa, there were also leftists who wanted a race war, because they realized that class warfare wasn't sufficient to destabilize the west.

Unlike BLM or antifa, they were much more honest about it.  They were known as the "Weather Underground," and there was a successor group, the May 19th Communist Organization.



> Weather's political theory sought to make every struggle an anti-imperialist, anti-racist struggle; out of this premise came their interrogation of critical concepts that would later be known as "white privilege". As historian Dan Berger writes, Weather raised the question "what does it means to be a white person opposing racism and imperialism?"[52]
> 
> At one point, the Weathermen adopted the belief that all white babies were "tainted with the original sin of "skin privilege", declaring "all white babies are pigs" with one Weatherwoman telling feminist poet Robin Morgan "You have no right to that pig male baby" after she saw Morgan breastfeeding her son and told Morgan to put the baby in the garbage. Charles Manson was an obsession within the group and Bernardine Dohrn claimed he truly understood the iniquity of white America, with the Manson family being praised for the murder of Sharon Tate; Dorn's cell subsequently made its salute a four-fingered gesture that represented the "fork" used to stab Tate.




Unlike the SJWs of today, however, they committed far more atrocities, presumably because they didn't have the internet as an outlet for their violent tendencies. There were at least a thousand bombings committed by these people, up to 2000, possibly more.

However, even way back in the 1940s, western communists already advised its members to brazenly accuse its enemies of being "racist" or otherwise bigoted without proof or evidence.  Western communists were also the ones that decided that class conflict wasn't sufficient, as stated earlier, so moved the conflict to other aspects like race, culture, sexuality, etc.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 11, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Way back in the 60s and 70s, there were plenty of people who acted like social justice warriors, and held the same exact ideology, and were motivated by the smell of their own farts, just like SJWs of today.  These people were even made fun of in the animated film Fritz the Cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Communists literally invented the term racist for use against their western opponents.


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 11, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Liberalism and leftism are two entirely different things



No, leftism is the inevitable end result of liberalism. Even if we accept your premise, I'd still say you can trace the origin of modern wokeshit back to Marx, at the very latest.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Sep 11, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> No, leftism is the inevitable end result of liberalism. Even if we accept your premise, I'd still say you can trace the origin of modern wokeshit back to Marx, at the very latest.



I think they're talking about liberalism in general, including classical. Liberalism is about limited government, free markets, equality before the law, rule of law, etc.

Which of course, leftists are typically opposed to.

However, it's not all that unreasonable to assume that many degenerate ideas associated with wokism sprang from liberalism.  Liberalism unhindered by things like morality or common sense.

But then western leftists expanded the struggle of proletariat vs bourgeoisie (class warfare) into other things, like men vs women (feminism), straight people vs queer people (queer theory), whites vs brown people (weather underground ideology), you get the idea.

I think that, in part, explains why we call such people "liberals" instead of "leftists."  But then again, there are liberals who are not raging leftists/commies, who do support free markets and private property, and also the degenerate wokeshit and ideas about race that spring from BLM rhetoric.  I know a few of them, and they're fucking retarded, easy to take advantage of by actual communists, who, in turn, are then taken advantage of by the more authoritarian individuals in the vanguard.


----------



## Cool Dog (Sep 12, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> No, leftism is the inevitable end result of liberalism. Even if we accept your premise, I'd still say you can trace the origin of modern wokeshit back to Marx, at the very latest.


The leftism you talk about is anti-liberal and considers all liberals to be burgeois fascists, the only way liberalism leads to leftism is because they let them exist, but you also had ultraconservative societies fucked over by radical leftists

As for marx that old fat neet would consider modern leftists a bunch of nigger (old fuck used to drop the n-word a lot) loving degenerates and lumpenproles


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Unlike the SJWs of today, however, they committed far more atrocities, presumably because they didn't have the internet as an outlet for their violent tendencies. There were at least a thousand bombings committed by these people, up to 2000, possibly more.


The virgin SJW vs. the Chad SDS.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Sep 12, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> The leftism you talk about is anti-liberal and considers all liberals to be burgeois fascists, the only way liberalism leads to leftism is because they let them exist, but you also had ultraconservative societies fucked over by radical leftists



In other words, it's not completely accurate to say that liberalism inevitably leads to leftism/communism, except in the sense that liberals treat leftists/commies with kid gloves and are more likely to let them run amok.


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 14, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> In other words, it's not completely accurate to say that liberalism inevitably leads to leftism/communism, except in the sense that liberals treat leftists/commies with kid gloves and are more likely to let them run amok.



Can we think of any so-called "liberal" nation that hasn't slid leftward towards communism over time? In my estimation, it's not a question of if liberalism gives way to leftism, but rather how quickly it does so. We might say, for instance, that the slide has been steeper in Europe than in the United States. But even here in Burgerland, the direction things have moved in is undeniable.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 14, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> No, leftism is the inevitable end result of liberalism. Even if we accept your premise, I'd still say you can trace the origin of modern wokeshit back to Marx, at the very latest.



No. Liberalism is about the free market. Leftism used to be about labor rights primarily. I don't believe the two spawn off each other. SJW-ism in its modern form of WOKE is a combination of white guilt, diversion from economic issues and a couple of others things that are hard to pin down. Modern WOKE began with I think the Trayvon Martin case which the media seemed eager and desperate push to distract from the fall out of 2008.


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 14, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> No. Liberalism is about the free market. Leftism used to be about labor rights primarily. I don't believe the two spawn off each other. SJW-ism in its modern form of WOKE is a combination of white guilt, diversion from economic issues and a couple of others things that are hard to pin down. Modern WOKE began with I think the Trayvon Martin case which the media seemed eager and desperate push to distract from the fall out of 2008.



See above. So far as I am aware, there are zero "liberal" countries that have done anything except get more socialist/leftist over time. The fact that liberals likely do not start out intending for their societies to slide into leftism, does not change the fact that this is clearly the end result of their beliefs and policies.

Trayvon Martin is still waaaaay late for the true origins of this shit. Again, you are thinking in terms of when it really started to break out into the wider culture and take over mainstream politics. It had its origin decades (I would argue centuries) ago. At the very least, you'd have to admit it goes back to the 60s, as that is when a lot of radical identity bullshit (faggotry, feminism, "civil rights," etc.) started to really percolate among leftie academics and activists.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 15, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> No. Liberalism is about the free market. Leftism used to be about labor rights primarily. I don't believe the two spawn off each other.


Say what you like about Henry Ford but he understood you need workers and capital to get stuff done.  A lot of the whole basis of his business model is he wanted the people working his assembly lines to be able to buy the products they were making.  The Model T was the essence of that idea.

All capital understands these days is fucking everyone over from the worker to the investor to the consumer by fixing the books to make next quarter look good while ripping out the fundamentals and hocking them to crooks, never mind what next year looks like.

That's what spawns communism.

There's a reason corporations are pulling this wolves in sheep's clothing bullshit, and why they picked the dumbest segment of society to peddle it to, people stupid enough to think corporations are their friends.  Not even lolberts believed that shit.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 15, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> No, leftism is the inevitable end result of liberalism. Even if we accept your premise, I'd still say you can trace the origin of modern wokeshit back to Marx, at the very latest.



No. Liberalism is about the free market. Leftism used to be about labor rights primarily. I don't believe the two spawn off each other. SJW-ism in its modern form of WOKE is a combination of white guilt, diversion from economic issues and a couple of others things that are hard to pin down. Modern WOKE began with I think the Trayvon Martin case which the media seemed eager and desperate push to distract from the fall out of 2008


gang weeder said:


> See above. So far as I am aware, there are zero "liberal" countries that have done anything except get more socialist/leftist over time. The fact that liberals likely do not start out intending for their societies to slide into leftism, does not change the fact that this is clearly the end result of their beliefs and policies.
> 
> Trayvon Martin is still waaaaay late for the true origins of this shit. Again, you are thinking in terms of when it really started to break out into the wider culture and take over mainstream politics. It had its origin decades (I would argue centuries) ago. At the very least, you'd have to admit it goes back to the 60s, as that is when a lot of radical identity bullshit (faggotry, feminism, "civil rights," etc.) started to really percolate among leftie academics and activists.


''Trayvon'' was a new chapter in the story of WOKE. This didn't institute it but it brought it to a new generation. When Obama was elected many left leaning suburban white's assumed racism was a ship sailing out. The Trayvon story just brought the supposed racism issue to forefront once again. 
What a story for the media to push at a time when people were struggling through continued economic hardship. To spin a story where a racist white man shot a black ''kid'' on his way back from the convenience store getting candy in his own neighbourhood. Only the white man was not white, the kid was not a ''kid'' and that candy was a part of a cocktail for purple drank. It's old news but it was the first act of ''stiring the pot'' on racial issues in quite some time on behalf of the media.


----------



## Feliformia (Sep 15, 2022)

There you go OP :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Marxism
/thread


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 15, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> No. Liberalism is about the free market. Leftism used to be about labor rights primarily. I don't believe the two spawn off each other. SJW-ism in its modern form of WOKE is a combination of white guilt, diversion from economic issues and a couple of others things that are hard to pin down. Modern WOKE began with I think the Trayvon Martin case which the media seemed eager and desperate push to distract from the fall out of 2008



Why did you ignore my response and quote the same earlier point twice? I guess I'll repeat myself as well.

So far as I am aware, there are zero "liberal" countries that have done anything except get more socialist/leftist over time. The fact that liberals likely do not start out intending for their societies to slide into leftism, does not change the fact that this is clearly the end result of their beliefs and policies.

Now if you'd like to speculate about why this is, I'd be more than happy to do that. But you should have the honesty to acknowledge this reality first.

I do agree that the Trayvon shit and other similar cases were a means of re-igniting racial tensions for cheap political gain, it's a cycle that's been done over and over in this country. Unfortunately, it keeps working.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 15, 2022)

The origin of SJW in a modern sense I think is thus, millennial age women who were raised to think of themselves as literal princesses hit adulthood and missed the special treatment they got as kids and were now malignant narcissists because of it, so they decided to adopt this attitude of "GIVE ME EVERYTHING I WANT AND FUCK YOU, BECAUSE I'M A WOMAN" as a way to manipulate people into treating them special again.

This attitude and tactic quickly spread to other groups like blacks, gays, trans etc, but my earliest experience with this stuff was always third wave feminists and their particular brand of vile behavior and attitudes and everyone else just followed suit.

Meanwhile elites and institutions realized how effective a tool for brainwashing and mind control this was and decided to foster it and encourage it.


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Sep 16, 2022)

I mark it from this:









						The Pratfall of Penny Arcade - A Timeline
					

Help me fill this in.  I'm trying to keep the language dry.  If you have questions, here is a FAQ. NOTE:  To those of you just joining us, please don't just read the first three links and then decide...




					debacle-blog.tumblr.com


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 16, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Why did you ignore my response and quote the same earlier point twice? I guess I'll repeat myself as well.
> 
> So far as I am aware, there are zero "liberal" countries that have done anything except get more socialist/leftist over time. The fact that liberals likely do not start out intending for their societies to slide into leftism, does not change the fact that this is clearly the end result of their beliefs and policies.
> 
> ...



I'm having trouble accessing the site properly because of the problems so my post repeated somehow. I didn't double post it all again.

But back to the race baiting. But why does it keep working? in the freaking information age you would think they would learn something. I just watched the ''Trayvon Hoax'' documentary - the fat retarded girl they put on the stand wasn't even the girl he was one the phone with lol.


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 16, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> I'm having trouble accessing the site properly because of the problems so my post repeated somehow. I didn't double post it all again.
> 
> But back to the race baiting. But why does it keep working? in the freaking information age you would think they would learn something. I just watched the ''Trayvon Hoax'' documentary - the fat retarded girl they put on the stand wasn't even the girl he was one the phone with lol.



So you would agree that every so-called "liberal" society has become over time more leftist i.e. more communist?


----------



## Level99Manchild (Oct 2, 2022)

There are a lot of things and factors that made up Sjws. When Feminism started the ball, geeks and shady men thought if they pretended to support feminism, they would any consequences, and get something out of it like pussy or money. This is where the incel terms gets life when anyone who called out feminism and many of its questionable supporters were attacked for exposing them. It's a very deep rabbit hole:

Online-wise, I'm absolutely pointing the finger at Something Awful with Lowtax and Ozma. Ozma had a power trip as a radical leftist, and Lowtax was too busy being Lowtax after Uwe Boll bitchslapped him (a bitch trying to keep his family and career together only to fail hard in the end). Even when Ozma eventually left, there were Anita Sarkeesian and Zoe Quinn who were beginning to poison SA with feminism and social justice bullshit (Zoe Quinn being a Helldump poster that made someone commit suicide). Something Awful forums members were known to be in pop culture scenes and gigs, so when they drank the woke Kool-Aid, they managed to influence the people and things around them. Once SA fell to the far left, other similar sites like Reddit joined. Feminism kicked off sjws, but then you had Black Lives Matter and Pride join in (Antifa would empower certain things like Pride and BLM).

Pop Culture-wise, it started off with niche hobbies and interests like table tops and Pro-Wrestling. Phil "CM Punk" Brooks opened the door for the Pedoneckbeard smart fans/marks (aka smarks) who were getting tired of how Vince was ruining Prowrestling with his shitty pipebomb promo Vince wrote for him. Triple "Noseman" H runs Nxt making it more for the smarks, and when he foolishly gave attention to JDfromNY206, one of the biggest incel smarks from the Internet Wrestling Community, then wrestling went to dog shit. Feminists and sjws began to infiltrate wrestling, and this to day Stephanie McMahon and Noseman are still trying to make money off of them (spoiler: it's not working). Smaller table top games like Vampire got hit hard by sjws since no one was really there to push back, and it helped them jump onto bigger fish in the Media and Pop Culture scenes. Video Game-wise you can thank the media and corporations for trying to make geekdom and geeks popular and cool in the early 2000s with things like G4. This is how Anita and Zoe were able to infiltrate the industry with their agendas and antics. Geeks love power trips especially when attractive and influential people notice them, so they're easy to turn into woke sheep.

tl;dr - Thank Lowtax from Something Awful and niche things they were able to take over.



PipTheAlchemist said:


> Liberalism and leftism are two entirely different things


At this point they're one entity now. You can't tell the difference at this point, and Liberalism doesn't seem to care that it got mixed in with leftist extremists and tranny groomers and pedophiles.


----------



## Pentex (Oct 2, 2022)

AnotherForumUser said:
			
		

> So what's the ground zero for this bullshit


The fucking Jesuits


----------



## BiggerChungus (Oct 2, 2022)

It all started when some very rich men got together with two guys named Karl and Friedrich and discovered the perfect plot for dominating the lives, cash, and souls of all mankind.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Oct 7, 2022)

Wallace said:


> Just found another article on this subject. It's dense academese, so here's the good points:
> 
> There's a greater sense of moral responsibility in the world as we become more aware of suffering. It's easy to find all kinds of injustices. For example, turn on your TV and you see starving children in Africa. All of these things add up to appear insurmountable. Whatever donation I make to a charitable organization, it can never be as much as I could have given. I can never diminish my carbon footprint enough, or give to the poor enough, or support medical research enough, or otherwise do the things that would render me morally blameless.
> 
> ...


This actually makes the most sense out of most theories I have read and what I have seen in my own travels both in the internet and irl. Being a victim is easy as you dont really have to *do *anything to be one. Not being a victim requires education/world view/bravery/conviction and so on to be able to live up to it enough to be either taken seriously or to see it through. I see this all the time when people in a low income/disparaged aera don't take no for an answer. They have very serious problems to gap/overcome and they simply dont make excuses for anything. That takes everything I just mentioned and forges someone in fire more than being on the internet all day complaining about it.


----------



## Magicicada_septendecula (Oct 10, 2022)

It's a combination of a lot of things coming together that make the modern SJW, and you could probably go back to the beginning of civilization to find the ultimate root. A lot of good explanations have already been posted, and I'll try to avoid repeating too much.
SJW-ism is basically late stage leftism, a logical step in their ideology's evolution. The left has not had any good or new ideas since the 1960s. Post modernism tells them they don't need any ideas or even to be correct about anything because there is no truth, just power relationships. The truth is determined by yelling the loudest, bullying your opponent, and holding the reins of power. Be on the right side of history, even if you're wrong about everything. When you're out of ideas, it's all you can do.
Though I think they would have ended up this way regardless, there were a few catalysts that made it happen in the 2010s and not 20 years later. One of the ones I haven't seen mentioned was the first "stolen" election of our lifetimes in 2000. The left was absolutely livid over that one and I don't think they ever recovered.  Many truly felt cheated out of that election and that I think was the start of them thinking they are above any rules and not giving a shit about having so many double standards. It was also the first time I heard frequent comparisons to Nazis and one's political opponents.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 10, 2022)

Its a secularized version of puritanism and evangelical christianity. Purity spirals and witch hunts are things anglo countries have a tradition of.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 10, 2022)

Crunk Sneedler said:


> I mark it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fascinating, I remember hearing about this PA controversy but I didn't realize it started in 2010.

2010 might seem shockingly early but I also remember there were stinks raised about a game with an Orson Scott Card connection and over Doug TenNapel as far back as 2009, proto cancel culture as far back as 2009, think about that.

2010 was also the year of the "it gets better" campaign.

So basically as soon as Obama was in office you started to see a shift in attitude.

There was a messianic movement surrounding Obama, the left truly thought they had it made when he won and so you saw the cynicism and gallows humor of the Dubya era start to fall out of favor among the left and be replaced with what I like to call the "cult of niceness".

It's like a perfect storm the way social media came of age at the same time Obama was President, all this shit mixing together to perfectly make the Hell on Earth we have now, like it was almost fated to be.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 10, 2022)

Any consensus yet?
Social justice is as old as humanity IMO. It all depends on which social norms a specific society tries to enforce and considers to be just and righteous.
The reason why we have so much spergery and conflict is because in the West there is no societal consensus about what constitutes justice, and there is a struggle to define the consensus. 
In more cohesive, less diverse societies these conflicts tend to be solved faster and easier, but that comes with its own set of disadvantages, like stagnation, isolation, and difficulty adapting to new events. 
The particular form of current year social justice is largely a phenomenon catalyzed by the Internet and normie retards being allowed online on their phones. A previously nerdy, libertarian-leaning, techy Internet where discussing politics was discouraged as it caused drama and spergouts, was suddenly invaded by millions of younglings and mid aged libs from large Western cities, who proceeded to infect everything with their demands for respect, safety and protection, confusing the web with real life, posting their private info everywhere, and acting exactly the opposite of previous netiquette respecting anons.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 10, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> 2010 was also the year of the "it gets better" campaign.


Actually that "it gets better" shit should be told to every teenager going through a rough time, whether it's because of being gay or just because of being normal.  People who tell kids "this is the best time of your life" are ASSHOLES.  If they're already depressed that's just basically telling them to kill themselves.

No, that time is not the best in your life, it's utter shit, and it actually does get better.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 10, 2022)

It’s been said before, but it does not help when celebrities and entertainers as a whole try to profit off of the SJW mentality, only to make it look like they’re just poseurs pretending to be down for a so-called cause.

It just isn’t a coincidence that this happened to start in the late 2000’s when Obama became President, only to increase when Trump came along in 2015/2016.

But to the first point, these Bill Maher (yes, that “comedian”) moments was when I realized that talking about social justice issues were just an excuse to look trendy and not care for the real issues at large:











There are also some others, but to guess where the origins came from with this ideology, it would have to be presumed that it started to gain traction when Hollywood and the music industry started to reap the benefits of trying to maintain the social justice gaze, while gaining money from suckers that fell for the “Hope and Change” mantra and manipulated others into the whole “Trump is Hitler” mantra that mostly made all of art and entertainment somewhat unenjoyable.

Though, that’s just my take on it.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 10, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> This is fascinating, I remember hearing about this PA controversy but I didn't realize it started in 2010.
> 
> 2010 might seem shockingly early but I also remember there were stinks raised about a game with an Orson Scott Card connection and over Doug TenNapel as far back as 2009, proto cancel culture as far back as 2009, think about that.
> 
> ...



Disagree. Many white's literally gave themselves a big pat on the back after Obama was elected thinking that racism was ended ''for good''. They didn't need to become SJW's because they thought the work was done and everybody could move on.

If you don't remember in the honey moon phase of the Obama presidency few people in the media were pointing the finger at whites for being racists. There was no self hating white SJW activists on TV talking about ''Systemic racism'' either. When people thought about racism against blacks they thought f the segregated south in the early 60''s and not modern times.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> If you don't remember in the honey moon phase of the Obama presidency few people in the media were pointing the finger at whites for being racists.


But then they realized half of him was white, and that half was literally a Klansman!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 11, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Disagree. Many white's literally gave themselves a big pat on the back after Obama was elected thinking that racism was ended ''for good''. They didn't need to become SJW's because they thought the work was done and everybody could move on.
> 
> If you don't remember in the honey moon phase of the Obama presidency few people in the media were pointing the finger at whites for being racists. There was no self hating white SJW activists on TV talking about ''Systemic racism'' either. When people thought about racism against blacks they thought f the segregated south in the early 60''s and not modern times.


The racial attitudes may have been different in the early Obama days, but we were were already starting to see the modern LGBT, feminist and anti-edgy humor attitudes start to take shape not long after Obama was in office.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 11, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> So basically as soon as Obama was in office you started to see a shift in attitude.


That was always my thought was the Obama era made being a victim and oppressed popular. The attitude of political correctness and victim points have been around for decades, as evidenced by the Kids in the Hall sketch on the first page. Obama didn't have much in the way of political experience but he used his victim points and exploited white liberal guilt to get to the top. I think a lot of people saw this and tried to emulate it. If you oppose them, then you get called some type of -ist or -phobic. That's my thought but reading comments I think everyone agrees this shit got out of hand in the early 2010s.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 11, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> That was always my thought was the Obama era made being a victim and oppressed popular. The attitude of political correctness and victim points have been around for decades, as evidenced by the Kids in the Hall sketch on the first page. Obama didn't have much in the way of political experience but he used his victim points and exploited white liberal guilt to get to the top. I think a lot of people saw this and tried to emulate it. If you oppose them, then you get called some type of -ist or -phobic. That's my thought but reading comments I think everyone agrees this shit got out of hand in the early 2010s.


A lot of elements on the left saw Obama's victory as a sure sign that straight, white, Christian America was "finished" and came out of the woodwork with a newfound level of confidence and forcefulness, eager to finally jab the knife in after decades of circling like vultures.

LGBT started to transition from counterculture to the new mainstream culture, you started to see occultic and death obsessed imagery in music videos and fashion photography.

Obviously this wasn't overnight and you had a lot of holdover from 2000s culture from 2009-2012, but the groundwork was being laid for the rapid succession of changes starting in 2014, especially ramped up once Obama won reelection and then it was really seen as open season on straight, white, Christian America.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Oct 18, 2022)

The ADL started it.


----------



## jje100010001 (Oct 18, 2022)

A nice little summation I read from elsewhere:



> _Woke is a diversion for those not interested by sports or other elements of the entertainment complex, it is a safe space for personal rebellion without changing the major political or economic power dynamics._


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Oct 18, 2022)

One potential theory:


----------



## robobobo (Oct 19, 2022)

It's dopamine.  Plain and simple, humans going and pushing the button in the skinner box.  It starts with someone having "good" opinions.  Wow, being a good and virtuous person sure feels nice!  (And doesn't require any actual work.)  All you have to do is agree with the other good people and you're set.  Oh hey, but there are bad other people out there.  Well gee, feeling superior to bad people also feels pretty good, doesn't it?  (And also doesn't require any actual work.)  Now throw in easy global communication where you may profess, or, say, signal your state of virtue.  Boom, you get what we have now.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Oct 19, 2022)

Before SJW came secular amoral liberalism. Do you remember it? The pre 2016 days? Within political circles there was much more of a focus on science solving everything and a rejection of religion. "Do whatever you want as long as its not harming anyone" was a very common sentiment during this time. What happened to it? What I'm trying to explain is that this movement was what fathered the SJW movement. Cultures need morals and SJWism is what took its place.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2022)

robobobo said:


> It's dopamine.  Plain and simple, humans going and pushing the button in the skinner box.  It starts with someone having "good" opinions.  Wow, being a good and virtuous person sure feels nice!  (And doesn't require any actual work.)  All you have to do is agree with the other good people and you're set.  Oh hey, but there are bad other people out there.  Well gee, feeling superior to bad people also feels pretty good, doesn't it?  (And also doesn't require any actual work.)  Now throw in easy global communication where you may profess, or, say, signal your state of virtue.  Boom, you get what we have now.


The Internet and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


----------



## robobobo (Oct 19, 2022)

2016 just flipped the switch to set off the crazies, SJW trends had been creeping in around the edges from 2012ish.  Not to mix up causation with correlation, I think the gay marriage ruling was really a turning point, because LGBTQAILBKS+ became firmly entrenched as the "good" position to hold at that time.  I think the overall trends were moving in that direction beforehand, but the gay rights became a major social rallying point, because people were largely either for it or neutral about it.  The relatively small group who were firmly against it were easy to ostracize, and the playbook has been the exact same for everything else going forward: Call the dissenters alt-right chudbabies, bully them.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 19, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Social media + academia + smartphones + elites wanting to keep people divided = SJWism





AnOminous said:


> The Internet and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


And of course there seems to be the goal of a cybernetic hivemind.



robobobo said:


> SJW trends had been creeping in around the edges from 2012ish.


It really does look like wokeism was planted to derail Occupy.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 19, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Actually that "it gets better" shit should be told to every teenager going through a rough time, whether it's because of being gay or just because of being normal.


What if it doesn't get better? Some people just get a shit deal in life


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> What if it doesn't get better? Some people just get a shit deal in life


Cheap, affordable suicide booths.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 19, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> What if it doesn't get better? Some people just get a shit deal in life


Then don't be a pussy and get tougher. There's nothing worse than succumbing to it.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 19, 2022)

To the people that think that social justice is a newer phenomenon (reaction to Obama, or appeared in the 2000s because of war/Islam), in which (significant!) ways social justice is differing from modern liberalism? Individualism. Acceptance, tolerance, inclusion. Moral relativism. Civil rights for racial minority groups (even with the National Guard as a threat). Rights for sexual minorities. Attempting to change medicine to normalize various medical conditions. 
I see no way that an informed person can decide that social justice is a newer or modern phenomenon.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 19, 2022)

Everything in modern America is a backlash to a backlash to a backlash.

The 60s and 70s were a backlash to 50s conformism, the 80s was a backlash to the 60s and 70s, the 90s were a backlash to the 80s and 00s cynicism was a backlash to 90s optimism and then the 10s were a backlash to 00s hedonism and cynicism.

Back and forth and back and forth it goes.

A lot of 10s Woke was just people purposely going the exact opposite direction of whatever was the norm about life from 2000-2010, the generation of girls that grew up under the Paris Hilton climate knew they wanted to go in the exact polar opposite direction of that when they reached adulthood, 2000s America was the closest we've ever gotten to a "post racial" America where people truly didn't give a shit about race, so let's obsess about race endlessly instead.

2000s loved edgy, transgressive humor, so let's make all of that exactly what gets you "canceled" etc etc, the list goes on, Woke was one great big jihad declared on life in the year 2005.


----------



## AnotherOne (Oct 21, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> 2000s loved edgy, transgressive humor, so let's make all of that exactly what gets you "canceled" etc etc, the list goes on, Woke was one great big jihad declared on life in the year 2005.


Honestly that might just be a battle of the sexes thing. By and large men still love edgy transgressive humor while by and large women were always lukewarm about it at best. Once women became an online force they were able to shift the discourse in their favor.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 21, 2022)

AnotherOne said:


> Honestly that might just be a battle of the sexes thing. By and large men still love edgy transgressive humor while by and large women were always lukewarm about it at best. Once women became an online force they were able to shift the discourse in their favor.


There was definitely a lot of quiet seething over rape jokes and the like going on, women just felt like they couldn't do anything about it until the rise of online mobs.

But there were massive changes in attitude among women themselves from 2000s to 2010s too, like when it comes to looks and fashion, almost every woman tried to look appealing back then, even lesbians tried to look cute, if you were fat and unattractive, you at least tried to look normal.

Now Woke women actively make themselves look repellent and ugly with the dyed hair, the nose rings, the shaved head on the side etc.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Oct 21, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> Everything in modern America is a backlash to a backlash to a backlash.
> 
> The 60s and 70s were a backlash to 50s conformism, the 80s was a backlash to the 60s and 70s, the 90s were a backlash to the 80s and 00s cynicism was a backlash to 90s optimism and then the 10s were a backlash to 00s hedonism and cynicism.
> 
> ...


This is overlooking the fact that social media made what would have been a normal cycle much worse and then allowed them to double down to try to stomp out the backlash to that cycle that was manifested into stuff like Trump and MAGA.  As a result, we never really entered the backlash, it was snuffed out and now things are even more insane then they would be normally.

In fact, it's beyond that, social media changed what would have been heard behavior into some kind of dogmatic religious activity.  So instead of it just being a normal culture war, one side was buying into it like it was a Muslim jihad that required purges.  None of the social waves before this were as obnoxious except maybe when the government got behind stuff like the Hays Code, but in certain aspects things are worse now.  People could get into fights over politics in decades past, but they wouldn't build online mobs to digitally lynch people to prevent them from having jobs.  It brought McCarthyism to normals in that sense.

I do sense the cycle is finally changing again after the extreme attacks trying to prevent a cycle change during the Trump era.  Twitter going under will be the biggest tell, because that's the main reason things got so bad in the first place.  It will be as significant as poeple no longer caring about the Vietnam War.  After that, expect even more upheaval after waves of lawsuits by angry former troons and other stuff people would think they would never see.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 22, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> This is overlooking the fact that social media made what would have been a normal cycle much worse and then allowed them to double down to try to stomp out the backlash to that cycle that was manifested into stuff like Trump and MAGA.  As a result, we never really entered the backlash, it was snuffed out and now things are even more insane then they would be normally.
> 
> In fact, it's beyond that, social media changed what would have been heard behavior into some kind of dogmatic religious activity.  So instead of it just being a normal culture war, one side was buying into it like it was a Muslim jihad that required purges.  None of the social waves before this were as obnoxious except maybe when the government got behind stuff like the Hays Code, but in certain aspects things are worse now.  People could get into fights over politics in decades past, but they wouldn't build online mobs to digitally lynch people to prevent them from having jobs.  It brought McCarthyism to normals in that sense.
> 
> I do sense the cycle is finally changing again after the extreme attacks trying to prevent a cycle change during the Trump era.  Twitter going under will be the biggest tell, because that's the main reason things got so bad in the first place.  It will be as significant as poeple no longer caring about the Vietnam War.  After that, expect even more upheaval after waves of lawsuits by angry former troons and other stuff people would think they would never see.


You're right, 2000s edgy tryhard shit could be just as obnoxious in it's own way sometimes and 2000s bitter cynicism was pretty much never cool, so it would have been normal for things to change to some degree, but the changes in the 2010s rather than being natural, felt absurdly forced since social media was such a radical, never before seen change.

And the extreme viciousness with which people attacked others who weren't down with the changes, it really was like a Muslim jihad.


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 30, 2022)

Historical-critical method of studying Scripture


----------



## Becky McDonald (Oct 31, 2022)

A lot of good things have been said, but the problem is, a lot of people have been paying attention to noise. If you keep going back, you'll find something that sounds like the antecedent of modern-day SJWism/cultmarxism/whatever before a 10 - 20 year long bubble of relative inactivity. It's like pointing to a campfire someone had a few decades back where the Darvaza gas crater now stands. They're both fire, but one got put out, whilst the other one has been the same fire the entire time.

Whether it's the Frankfurt School, communism apologists in the West, Hippies, radical feminists, '90s College liberals or the rejection of Dubya during Iraq, these people and their ideas have always existed and it's a futile endeavour to find their originator, but the key difference is they never held power, and so these mindsets naturally started to disappear with a few tenaciously holding on. Only during the Obama era did things start to change in this regard. I'm sure a lot of you who were in school during the second half of the 2000s got "the talk", where you were told not to say certain words (i.e. gay, retarded etc.) otherwise you'd be harshly punished, and that for me was the point Clown World started to materialise. We used those words to describe things that were bad, or lame, kind of like how "gay" used to mean someone who was happy. I can't remember anyone who used them to demean actual fags or autists. Sometimes I wonder if Stonewall or whatever equivalent exists in the US was responsible for this, because it happened in both Primary/Elementary schools I went to.

Things slowly worsened during the first few years of King Nigger's reign, but the point I can earnestly say this shit really took off was *2012*.

It was an election year, and marked the first year where journalism started to use a lot of retarded language as was pointed out earlier in the thread. One controversy I'm genuinely surprised not a single person in this thread has named yet which occurred slap-bang in the middle of 2012 was the whole Chic-Fil-A comments scandal. Bunch of uppity faggots got mad that a Christian corporation espoused, who could have guessed, Christian views. I distinctly remember fags tried their damnedest to turn this into a thing because of all the gay marriage shit that was happening at the same time.

Calling it "SJWism" is disingenuous because the people that hold these views nowadays are far, FAR removed from the overweight dangerhairs that existed around 2015. Many of them are smarter and far more insidious than to go parading around their mental disability. If anything, these people are pocket tyrants who want everyone to live the way they do, and any deviation from that is to be punished. Live in the pod, eat vegan/insect meat, no personal transport, respect pronouns or die etc.

The subsequent lack of pushback has helped them arguably just as much as the media which they control's refusal to honestly document any pushbacks which _do_ happen. The media were forced to cover the trucker strike in Canada because it became so overwhelming they could no longer ignore it. Had they disappeared after a day, there'd have been whispers in the media. It also helps if you're someone like Greta and any opposition can be immediately demonized for being mean to the "poor widdle girl" (ignoring the fact she's a mouthpiece cockholster for the elites).

To sum up my thoughts in one sentence;
*"SJWism" has always existed, but it has never taken root until now because the people who held those views were never in positions of power.*

Only around 2012 did the zeitgeist massively start to shift because these people acceded into such positions. The older faces retired, as the more-impressionable ones started to radicalise. Firstly it was feminism, then it was communism, and now it's slowly becoming transhumanism.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 31, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> I can earnestly say this shit really took off was *2012*.


The year the world was supposedly going to end.





> Firstly it was feminism, then it was communism, and now it's slowly becoming transhumanism.


Reminds me of this:



ToroidalBoat said:


> There's not only the idea that tyrants want the "little people" to live in a miserable cybernetic hive of pod-dwelling serfs who own nothing and eat bugs, but also the idea that those tyrants want "little people" reduced to literal machines. And that what can be used to condition to be machines is all over:
> 
> - Modern "society" seems mechanistic, with technology being the only thing keeping it going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 6, 2022)

People being zealots about some ideology, and scarlet lettering anyone who doesn't bend the knee, and using "morality" as an excuse to go after other people and excuse their own bloodthirst is as old as humanity.


----------



## Combat Wombat (Nov 9, 2022)

The rise of the Internet and how social media penetrates into real life now makes it a lot harder to escape SJWism as well. They like to bludgeon people into keeping up by portraying everyone who isn't actively an SJW into also being the "bad guy"


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 9, 2022)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> People being zealots about some ideology, and scarlet lettering anyone who doesn't bend the knee, and using "morality" as an excuse to go after other people and excuse their own bloodthirst is as old as humanity.


The difference is SJWism is something distinctly anti-human and anti-civilization. 

Zealotry used to be in favor of things like the nuclear family, law and order and Religious based morality, basically whatever propagated our species and kept the trains running on time.

SJWism wants everyone either castrated or gay and to just give up on life and let civilization crumble around us, it was all started by evil racist white men and we're killing the planet anyway.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 12, 2022)

I think it all started with the Atheism+ movement and later crystalized somehow on Tumblr.


----------

